# Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar








*Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen​*
Quelle
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/we...ls-und-drei-unerlaubte-Ruten;art13826,5793417

Angeklagt waren Verstösse. gegen Fischereirecht (Sachsen) und Tierschutzgesetz von 2 Anglern. 

Diese wären schon "bekannt" gewesen, dass sie so angeln würden und hätten damit schon Unmut bei anderen Anglern am See erzeugt..

5 statt erlaubter 2 Angeln.
3 lebende Köder.
1 lebend angeleinter Waller

Aussage angeklagte Angler:
Der angeleinte Waller (1,50m) wäre als Schutz vor dem Fuchs im Wasser gewesen, aber betäubt und gekehlt.

Aussage Zeugen hätte aber laut Richter die Vorwürfe bestätigt - lebende Köfis und Waller...

Dass trotz der sicher als signifikant anzusehenden Verstöße gegen das Tierschutzgesetz (warum zeigen das Fischereiaufseher überhaupt an, soll sich der Tierschutz drum kümmern?) wie lebende Köfis und angeleinter, lebender Waller dann das Verfahren eingestellt wurde gegen die Auflage, dass die Angeklagten_ "auf die Herausgabe der beschlagnahmten Angelgeräte verzichtet würden und sie mit der formlosen Einziehung dieser einverstanden wären"_ und das mit der *"geringen Schuld" * der Angler (lebende Köfis, angeleinte Waller) begründen...

------------------------------------------------​
Da müssen PETAner, sonstige Tierrechtler und -schützer doch rotieren.....

Mich persönlich freut es, wenn Richter in Bezug auf "Tier"schutz nicht immer gleich "Tier"rechtlern und -schützern hinterherlaufen und sowas als Todsünde brandmarken, sondern gesunden "Menschen"verstand walten lassen und von geringer Schuld sprechen.

Was an Hand dessen, dass ja Fische laut seriöserer Forschung  wohl kaum Stress, Leiden und Schmerz im menschlichen Sinne empfinden können, in meinen Augen auch durchaus angebracht ist, da gehe ich mit dem Richter konform.

Ob es "clever" ist als Angler, so zu handeln wie die Angeklagten - und sich auch noch bei Verstössen gegen das Fischereirecht (mehr Ruten als erlaubt) erwischen zu lassen - das steht dabei auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kgbbg (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Wie immer: Gier frisst Hirn...


----------



## kati48268 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Ungewöhnlich mild, aber ok so. 
  Dass die Aufseher nicht mal belegen können, dass der Waller nicht gekehlt wurde ist mir recht unverständlich.
  Und lebende KöFis im Eimer mit Sauerstoffpumpe… es ist eher ein Witz, dass so was in manchen Fischereigesetzen untersagt ist!


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Na so ganz ohne Auflagen ging das ja nicht, immerhin werden die Angelgeräte eingezogen.
10 Ruten wenn jeder der beiden insgesammt 5 am Start hatte?
Pesönlich finde ich sowohl den lebenden Köfi, als auch das Anbinden völlig ok!
Was ich schräg finde, ist einen toten Fisch, im flachen und wahrscheinlich warmen Uferwasser, zum vergammeln anzubinden.
Den hätte ich nach der Nacht nicht mehr essen wollen?

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...
> Und lebende KöFis im Eimer mit Sauerstoffpumpe… es ist eher ein Witz, dass so was in manchen Fischereigesetzen untersagt ist!



Ja, ist es das? Demnächst werden wir in unserem Vereinsgewässer mit der Grundel beglückt; jedoch nicht zugewandert aus dem unterhalb liegenden Rhein. Nö, von oberhalb, wo seit letztem Jahr reichlich davon vorhanden sind.|rolleyes
Die Typen sollten echt drei Kreuze machen, nachvollziehbar / verhältnismäßig ist das für mich nicht, beide Verstöße gehörten für mich relativ saftig bestraft. 
Vielleicht war der Richter ja selber Angler und konnte den Wert der Ausrüstung gut abschätzen.|supergri

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...
> Was ich schräg finde, ist einen toten Fisch, im flachen und wahrscheinlich warmen Uferwasser, zum vergammeln anzubinden.
> Den hätte ich nach der Nacht nicht mehr essen wollen?



Hi, das war doch erlogen um den angeleinten Waller zu erklären; hat doch auch funktioniert.#6
Gab noch einen anderen Artikel wo drin stand das die Fischereiaufseher bezeugt hätten, dass der Fisch noch lebte und erst nach reichlich Protest erlegt wurde; Richter hätte dem auch geglaubt aber #c

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



jkc schrieb:


> Vielleich war der Richter ja selber Angler und konnte den Wert der Ausrüstung gut abschätzen. |supergri


Interessanter Aspekt - was passiert eigentlich mit dem eingezogenen Gerät???


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessanter Aspekt - was passiert eigentlich mit dem eingezogenen Gerät???



Die Beute wird aufgeteilt zw. Richter, Staatsanwalt, Aufseher.:m
Wie schon bei den Raubrittern üblich....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

wollt ich so natürlich nicht unterstellen - interessieren täts mich trotzdem..

Ob das z. B. der Verein vor  Ort evtl. für die Jugend kriegt oder ob das nachher irgendwann entsorgt oder auch z. B. versteigert wird....

So oder so, dass der Richter hier nicht platter Rechtler-, Schützer- oder PETAnerpropaganda gefolgt ist, sondern das als geringe Schuld eingestuft hat, zwingt mich dazu, hier mal Justitia nicht zu zerreissen..


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Das Urteil geht schon in Ordnung(bis auf das eingezogene Angelzeug).


----------



## fischbär (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Ich hätte eine moderate Geldstrafe besser gefunden. Solche Einstellungen sind doch Futter für die Schützer um härtere Gesetze zu fordern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

oder um endlich den Tierrechtlerwahn in Frage zu stellen...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746

Wie Verbände da handeln, weiss man ja - lieber Angler in die Pfanne hauen, statt gegen PETA und deren Tierrechtsphilosophie zu kämpfen (und Wissenschaftler wie Arlinghaus könnten hier mal mit ihren Untersuchungen gut als Kronzeuge verwendet werden zu Schmerz/Leid/Stress bei Fischen (nicht alles bei Elfenbeintürmlern ist schlecht ;-))).

Gut daher in meinen Augen, wenn unabhängige Richter wie hier gesunden "Menschen"verstand  walten lassen.

Wenn man schon nicht freisprechen kann, dann wenigstens wg. geringer Schuld einstellen..


----------



## feko (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Was ich bemerkenswert finde ist das der geKehlte wels noch lebte.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessanter Aspekt - was passiert eigentlich mit dem eingezogenen Gerät???



Bei uns veranstaltet ein Gerichtsvollzieher Auktionen, in denen man beschlagnahmte Waren ersteigern kann. 

Ich war einmal bei einer solchen Auktion. 
Das Zeug, das man da erstehen konnte, überließ ich aber gerne den anderen Teilnehmern der Auktion - die Schwarzangler, denen man das abgenommen hatte waren da doch eher im Lowlevel-Segment unterwegs, was das Tackle angeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

merci für Info - wusst ich nicht...


----------



## ThomasJ (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Guten Tag,
ich frage mich auch warum 6 Kontrolleure keine Beweise vorlegen können, wie mein Vorredner schon sagte.

Ich denke es handelte sich wohl um insgesamt 5 Ruten, also einer 3 wenn ich andere Artikel auch durchlese.


----------



## Inni (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Viel zu milde Strafe, das ist ein Witz!

- 6 Angeln zu viel bei 2 Leuten
- angeleinter Wels - in meinen Augen absolute Tierquälerei. Das die den nicht zum Essen mitnehmen und der fürs Foto bis zum Tageslicht halten sollte, kann sich jeder denken. Angst vor einem Fuchs? Saublöde Ausrede. Das der Wels da unter Wasser gegen die Leine kämpft und sich dabei verletzt, was dann verpilzt (wenn nicht durch die Verletzungen der Kiemen eingeht), sollte klar sein. Gegen C&R habe ich nichts, aber das ist eine Absolute Sauerei! 
- Rotfedern fängt man da nicht. Plötzen ja. Es ist bekannt, das die Leute sich die Rotfedern ein einem bekannten Angelgewässer holen, was von der Gewässernummer nur eine einzige Ziffer Unterschied hat. Am Stausee angekommen wir dann die eine Ziffer noch mal *nachgezogen* und schon passt das zum Stause ... 

Noch was zum See:
- da wird geschleppt, was man nicht darf, das interessiert keine Sau (OK, die Deppen fangen damit auch nichts ...)
- Da werden die Welsruten und die Zelte auf  Vogelschutzinseln, im Sperrgebiet aufgebaut
- im Sperrgebiet geangelt
- ganze Buchten abgespannt das man weder mit der Angel noch mit Wassersport da durch kann, ohne vom Ufer angemault zu werden (ok, die sind dann so weit weg, da versteht man dann eh nichts ...)

, keiner sagt was. Kontrolliert wurden wir noch nie


Das ganze geht immer so lange, bis es die Leute maßlos übertreiben. Und dann ist da Schicht am See, weil die Gier der Deppen über der Vernunft und Respekt gegenüber dem Tier/Natur siegt. Aber dann ist das Geheule wieder groß.
Das ist solch ein herrliches Fleckchen Natur, das gibt es nicht so oft. Manche begreifen das leider nicht.
Es gibt da ja klare Regeln und Gesetze. Wer sich nicht daran hält, muss damit rechnen bestraft zu werden. Das wissen sogar 3jährige Kinder ... 
An dem See, wenn man da überhaupt noch mal angeln darf, sollte viel mehr kontrolliert werden. Da sind schon mal 50% der Deppen runter.

Danke, nun könnt ihr mich zerhacken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Inni schrieb:


> Es gibt da ja klare Regeln und Gesetze. Wer sich nicht daran hält, muss damit rechnen bestraft zu werden. Das wissen sogar 3jährige Kinder ...


Wurde ja angemessen bestraft vom Richter mit Einstellung wegen geringer Schuld und Einzug Angelgerät.

Zum Thema Angler und Regeln und Gesetze:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694


----------



## ThomasJ (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Ich kenne den See auch sehr gut und wurde mit meinem Bruder vor 2 Jahren kontrolliert von staatlichen Fischereiaufsehern aus der Gegend, die tags zuvor noch neben uns angelten.
Wir haben sogar noch gefachsimpelt über das Welsangeln, sie angelten mit lebenden Karpfen...
Am nächsten Tag dann die Kontrolle.
Leider waren wir auch nicht ganz alternativ unterwegs und mussten uns dann dem Schicksal beugen.


----------



## Patrick333 (18. Januar 2017)

Ich gebe inni und jkc da vollkommen Recht. Einfach ein Witz diese Strafe.

Wenn man einen gefangenen Fisch dem Gewässer zur Verwertung entnehmen möchte, so muss man auch die Voraussetzungen schaffen, dessen Körper aufzubewahren und transportieren zu können.

,,Angeleinter Waller" ... da gehen mir die Nackenhaare hoch...


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Außerdem ist die Methode ungeeignet.:q
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_n3hrbJW_I


----------



## angler1996 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

mal so :
nach aktueller Gewässerordnung dürfen Fische bis zum
Ende des Angelns sachgemäß gehältert werden, wie das mit nem Wels von 1,50 m geht - anleinen:q

Köderfische dürfen gehältert werden 

Zur Verwendung lebenden Köfi - regt euch weiter drüber auf |wavey:

Qitzdorf hat sich erledigt - falls es dazu nicht einen neuen Stand gibt;


Gruß A.


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Hallo,



> Einfach ein Witz diese Strafe.


müsste man halt den Wert der beschlagnahmten Geräte kennen. Ob und ggf. wie lang ihnen die Erlaubnisscheine entzogen werden, ist ja nicht Sache des Gerichts.

Ich denke aber auch, dass die Jungs relativ glimpflich davongekommen sind. Ist noch nicht lange her, dass ein Angler 600,- € zahlen musste, weil er beschuldigt wurde mit Hilfe eines E-Motors zu schleppen, statt mit Ruderkraft.

Und bei Augenthaler waren 3000,- € fällig, weil er den Waller wieder freigelassen hat.

Das wäre hier schon ein ganz anders Kaliber von Verstößen gewesen.

Etwas erschrocken bin ich, dass doch recht viele Boardies hier solche Verhaltensweisen nicht verwerflich finden.

Ich finde so ein Verhalten ist schon ne Sauerei.


----------



## junglist1 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Gleich mal bei Zollauktion.de und Behördenauktion.de vorbeischaun und günstig Wallerequipment abgreifen ;-)


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Ein angeblich getöteter Wels der noch lebte.
Die getöteten Köderfische Lebten auch noch.
Mit mehr als dem genehmigten Geräte gefischt.
Also im Besten Fall sind Sie geistig nicht in der Lage allein zu Angeln.
Sie sind weder in der Lage Fische zu töten oder sonst in der Lage sich an Regeln zu halten.:q
-------------------------------

Doof Wenn das Ganze aber nach Typischen Welsangeln ausschaut.
Hört sich nach Bojenmontage an, mit lebenden Köderfischen und einen Wels der halt angeleint wurde, um Ihn später dann schwimmen zu lassen.
Da passt dann alles, was vorher seltsam klang.

Erwischt durch staatliche Fischereiaufseher, nach deren Aussage die Fische lebten.

Lustig das dort nach Beweisen gerufen wird und man die Behauptung der Täter das sie die Fische getötet hätten nicht lediglich als Ausflucht oder Lüge betrachtet.
Eins ist Ihre Aussage auf jeden Fall, sie zeigt kein Schuldbewusstsein sondern eher die Suche nach dreisten Ausflüchten.
-----------------------------------
In beiden Fällen wäre ein längerer Einzug des Fischereischeins sicher nicht unangemessen gewesen.

Seltsam was in einem (angeblichen) Rechtsstaat so alles möglich ist und wie normal das Viele finden.
Die Aufseher und viele weitere Angler vor Ort, werden sich nicht wenig verarscht vorkommen.

Wobei das ja bundesweit für sehr viele Aufseher oder Ähnliche eher der Normalfall ist.

Viel mehr hätten sie rechtlich kaum noch falsch machen können.
 (Übrings finde ich viele Dinge dabei selbst gar nicht so schlimm, was aber nichts daran ändert das sie in Deutschland verboten sind)

Wäre die Meldung von dem Urteil am 1.04 gewesen hätte ich gelacht, so aber staune ich einmal mehr über eine Angebliche Rechtsprechung.
Dann braucht es solche Gerichte, Aufseher und Gesetze nicht mehr, die dann nur für alle Anderen unnötig teuer sind.


----------



## feko (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



ThomasJ schrieb:


> Ich kenne den See auch sehr gut und wurde mit meinem Bruder vor 2 Jahren kontrolliert von staatlichen Fischereiaufsehern aus der Gegend, die tags zuvor noch neben uns angelten.
> Wir haben sogar noch gefachsimpelt über das Welsangeln, sie angelten mit lebenden Karpfen...
> Am nächsten Tag dann die Kontrolle.
> Leider waren wir auch nicht ganz alternativ unterwegs und mussten uns dann dem Schicksal beugen.



Also sind  die staatlichen kontrollorgane an dem gewässer deiner Aussage  nach korrupt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

wieso korrupt? wurden die bestochen? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



jkc schrieb:


> Außerdem ist die Methode ungeeignet.:q
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_n3hrbJW_I


 
 Wahnsinn, was für ein kleiner "Fuchs".
 Wäre spannend er das von sich aus erkannt hat, oder ob Mamma oder Pappa Ihm das schon erfolgreicher vorführten.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Ich finde die Strafe kein Witz. Es wurden demnach 5 Angeln je Angler beschlagnahmt. Bei ca. 200€/Wallerangel ist das schon nicht ohne.
Die Jungs haben dem Wasser nicht durch Massenentnahme geschadet und sind offensichtlich gezielt kontrolliert worden, um denen das Handwerk zu legen. 

Wahrscheinlich gings weder um Wels noch um leb. Köderfisch, sondern weil anderen heimischen Angler die Plätze durch Abspannen streitig gemacht wurden.
Daher das überfallartige Kontrollieren mit mehreren Personen.

Zitat aus dem Bericht: "Gemeinsam mit den beiden Behördenmitarbeitern und zwei weiteren  Angelfreunden wollte man P. und M. auf frischer Tat ertappen. Die beiden  Fischereiaufseher bestätigten als weitere Zeugen den Anruf und die  erfolgte Kontrolle vor Ort."

Für mich hat das mehr mit Hinterlist und Ansche...rei zu tun, wozu das Tierschutzgesetz mißbraucht wird. Man hätte auch ordentlich mit den Walleranglern reden können.


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Ja, klar und die hätten niemals wieder einen lebenden Köfi verwendet oder Wels angeleint und spekuliert ist da auch gar nichts an Deinen Vorwürfen, an den anderen Angler.:q#d

Wer ******* baut muss halt damit rechnen erwischt zu werden...


Grüße JK


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Inni schrieb:


> - angeleinter Wels - in meinen Augen absolute Tierquälerei.



Zeck verkauft sogar spezielle Seile für diesen Zweck: https://www.wallerangeln.de/zeck-fishing-safety-cat-rope-waller-anleinseil/a-6792/


----------



## feko (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wieso korrupt? wurden die bestochen? hab ich was verpasst?





Wenn staatliche Organe selber mit lebendem köfis angeln in dem Fall Karpfen, und am nächsten tag andere wegen selbigen anzeigen ist das in meinen Augen korrupt. 
Vg


----------



## Abfälle (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

"Da müssen PETAner, sonstige Tierrechtler und -schützer doch rotieren....."

Jeder der klar bei Verstand ist rotiert bei so einem Verhalten. #q


----------



## Patrick333 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Und was für ein Witz diese Strafe ist.
Selbst bei deiner Rechnung von 5x 200€/Angel kommt man wahrscheinlich bei weitem nicht auf 1 (durchschn.)Monatsgehalt.

Der Witz ist, dass anscheinend keine weiteren Maßnahmen unternommen wurden und diese Vollidioten whsl. weiter angeln dürfen...

Es gibt Tatbestände da bringt auch ,,doch erstmal mit denen reden" nicht viel. Das gehört sanktioniert!

Danke Bernd2000 für deinen ersten Kommentar! Stimme da nur zu!

Und rheinfischer #q

dem kann ich mich absolut nicht anschließen.

Die Art und Weise wie etwas aufgedeckt wird mindert doch keineswegs das Vergehen! Wo leben wir denn bitteschön. Reflektiere diese Denkweise mal auf andere Tatbestände (z.B. Mord).

In Deutschland gibt es mit die beste Gesetzgebung weltweit (allein schon das Grundgesetz!). Sowas ist einfach nur unnötige Tierquälerei in meinen Augen. Damit meine ich den Waller.

Und warum Hälterung bis zum Ende des Angelns erlaubt sein soll muss man auch nicht verstehen, oder 996? |kopfkrat

Es geht hier um das Tierschutzgesetz. Und irgendwann geht es zu weit. Von diesem Punkt in einer Gewässerordnung habe ich hier in Niedersachsen noch nichts gehört.

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich bin selber großer Befürworter von C&R und verfahre auch so. Aber bitte auch möglichst schonend und ohne großen Stress für das *Lebewesen*.

Kein Wunder dass Tierschützer und Co. gegen das Angeln hetzen wenn wir solche Vollidioten auch noch weiterhin in unseren Reihen dulden und ihnen einfach eine lächerliche Geldstrafe aufgesetzt wird.


----------



## Windelwilli (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Hm...angeleinter Hund/Kuh/Pferd (empfindungsfähig)  ist allgemein ok.
Angeleinter Waller (schwimmendes Gemüse) und man sollte nach Meinung mancher hier standrechtlich erschossen werden. 
Irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht....

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

#a#4#y|smash:#x|director:|znaika:

Angeln in Deutscheland ........


----------



## Matrix85 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hm...angeleinter Hund/Kuh/Pferd (empfindungsfähig)  ist allgemein ok.
> Angeleinter Waller (schwimmendes Gemüse) und man sollte nach Meinung mancher hier standrechtlich erschossen werden.
> Irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk




Ok, das ist das gleiche wie in den anderen Thread mit dem Verein , der die 250 Störe besetzt hat. 
Die Tiere verhungern möglicherweise und keinem juckt es! 

Ich möchte aber mal die Reaktion sehen, wenn auf irgendeiner Weide ein Pferd halb verhungert steht!!!


----------



## Ørret (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hm...angeleinter Hund/Kuh/Pferd (empfindungsfähig)  ist allgemein ok.
> Angeleinter Waller (schwimmendes Gemüse) und man sollte nach Meinung mancher hier standrechtlich erschossen werden.
> Irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk



Richtig irgend etwas stimmt an deinem Vergleich nicht. Ziehst du deinem Hund die Leine durchs Maul?|uhoh:


----------



## kati48268 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Patrick333 schrieb:


> ,,Angeleinter Waller" ... da gehen mir die Nackenhaare hoch...





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zeck verkauft sogar spezielle Seile für diesen Zweck


Wenn man all die Bilder, wie überall und auch in unseren Angelzeitschriften zu finden, mit 2 oder 3 Welsen auf einer Matte sieht,
meint ihr denn, die haben gerade aktuell 2 oder 3 Leute zeitgleich gefangen, gedrillt, abgehakt und dann fix passend für ein Foto zurecht gelegt? |kopfkrat



gründler schrieb:


> #a#4#y|smash:#x|director:|znaika:
> 
> Angeln in Deutscheland ........


Sehr schöne & passende Smiley-Kombination.


----------



## ThomasJ (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Strafe kein Witz. Es wurden demnach 5 Angeln je Angler beschlagnahmt. Bei ca. 200€/Wallerangel ist das schon nicht ohne.
> Die Jungs haben dem Wasser nicht durch Massenentnahme geschadet und sind offensichtlich gezielt kontrolliert worden, um denen das Handwerk zu legen.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich gings weder um Wels noch um leb. Köderfisch, sondern weil anderen heimischen Angler die Plätze durch Abspannen streitig gemacht wurden.
> ...




Genau diesen Anschein erweckt es, und genau das würde das wiederspiegeln, was uns vor 2 Jahren passiert ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Eure Mammis, Frauen, Freundinen werden euch lieb haben für diese Empörung!
Das verlogene Tierschutzgesetz aufgesogen schon mit der Muttermilch eurer wahrscheinlich allein erziehenden Mammis?

Einen Waller richtig angebunden und ihn sich so vom Drillstress erholen zu lassen, kann  in stark strömenden Gewässer, lebenserhaltend für den Fisch sein!
Wenn man ihn denn wieder schwimmen lässt, was ich in der Regel nicht mache (noch schlimmer nicht wahr?).
Leute ihr habt einfach keine Ahnung!

Jürgen


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



feko schrieb:


> Wenn staatliche Organe selber mit lebendem köfis angeln in dem Fall Karpfen, und am nächsten tag andere wegen selbigen anzeigen ist das in meinen Augen korrupt.
> Vg


 
 Nein menschlich, aber korrekt im Dienst.
 Für keinen Menschen sicher ganz leicht, eigene Meinung und den Auftrag zu verbinden.
 Auch wenn Viele erwarten das mit dem Amt nun auch blinder Gehorsam und Vorbildliches Verhalten erfolgen muss.
 (Ganz schwieriges Thema...)
 ------------------------
 Korrupt bedeutet doch das Sie sich eigene Vorteile entgegen oder zulasten Ihres Auftrages verschaffen.

 Dann hätten sie dich gleich beim gemeinsamen Angeln kontrolliert, dich aufgeschrieben und selbst genauso weiter geangelt.
 Ganz klar wäre es auch Korruption wenn man Dier dann angeboten hätte gegen ein kleine Spende an Sie, einfach weiter zu machen.


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn man all die Bilder, wie überall und auch in unseren Angelzeitschriften zu finden, mit 2 oder 3 Welsen auf einer Matte sieht,
> meint ihr denn, die haben gerade aktuell 2 oder 3 Leute zeitgleich gefangen, gedrillt, abgehakt und dann fix passend für ein Foto zurecht gelegt? |kopfkrat



Nö, meine ich nicht - aber genau deswegen missfallen mir solche Bilder auch, (wobei ich einen Waller außerhalb des Wassers ohnehin nicht sehr fotogen finde). Genauso schwingt bei mir leider fast immer auch ein ungutes Gefühl mit, wenn jemand von seinen überdurchschnitllichen Wallerfängen berichtet...

Grüße JK


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



> kann  in stark strömenden Gewässer, lebenserhaltend für den Fisch sein


Na gut, über die Strömung im Stausee Quitzdorf weiß ich nicht Bescheid, aber in den meisten Stauseen ist im Sommer das Flachwasser in der Uferzone nachts nicht besonders Sauerstoffreich.



> überfallartig


Haben es die Aufseher tatsächlich gewagt zu kontrollieren ohne vorher Bescheid zu sagen oder die armen Angler mit Sirenen o.ä. zu warnen. Das ist nun aber wirklich hinterlistig.(Ironiemodus aus)

Ob die Kollegen schon früher mal versucht haben, mit den Betroffenen vernünftig zu reden, geht aus dem Bericht auch nicht hervor.

Von der Summe und Intensität der Verstöße her, und weil es ja vorsätzlich und dauerhaft gemacht wurde, sind die drei beschlagnahmten Ruten sicherlich eine sehr milde Strafe. Sonst hätten die Jungs auch sicher nicht zugestimmt.

Von mir keinerlei Mitleid und Verständnis. Wenn sie härter bestraft worden wären, wäre das auch nur gerecht gewesen. 

Ist auch für die Anglerschaft an sich nicht unbedingt imagefördernd.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

wenn irgendwer was falsch macht, sei es auch mit Vorsatz,
 wird im I-net erst mal geschrien -der muss härter bestraft werden.#d:c


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass hier jemand nach härteren Strafen für Augenthaler geschrien hat, aber wer weiß.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn man all die Bilder, wie überall und auch in unseren Angelzeitschriften zu finden, mit 2 oder 3 Welsen auf einer Matte sieht,
> meint ihr denn, die haben gerade aktuell 2 oder 3 Leute zeitgleich gefangen, gedrillt, abgehakt und dann fix passend für ein Foto zurecht gelegt? |kopfkrat


 
 Ja vorbildliches Verhalten zeigt man dort schon lange.
 Man könnte oft meinen diese Berichte wären lediglich ins deutsche Übersetzt worden.


 Streitet Euch nur weiter über Lebende Köderfische, angeleinte Welse, C&R oder gegenseitiges An*******n.

 Ich denke Ihr braucht euch gar nicht weiter über die Täter und Tat aufregen, die wurden halt erwischt und standen schon vor Gericht.

 Eingestellt, wegen Geringfügigkeit, nicht verurteilt.
 Eingestellt, wobei das einbehaltende Angelgerät eher wie ein Vergleich wirkt.

 Ich bin nicht traurig wenn ein Richter meint solche Vergehen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz  wären geringfügig oder verdienen keine große Strafe.

 Aber da ist halt noch die Sache mit den deutlich zu vielen Ruten, es geht also auch um unberechtigtes Angeln.

 Wenn man nun das Gesamtpacket an Vergehen betrachtet ist das nicht mehr geringfügig, sondern schlich dreist.
 Darum verwundert mich die Einstellung wegen Geringfügigkeit, ohne Urteil.

 Aber weil es in der Richtung bei mir schon reichlich Grund zur Verwunderung gab, regen mich diese zahllosen Einstellungen extrem auf.

 Meistens sind Fische ja rechtlich frei, es ist dann halt kein Fischdiebstahl sondern nur Fischwilderei.
 Der Staat mag aber diese Fische oft nicht schützen.
 Da kann man oft nur stauen, was dort und wie viel alles eingestellt wird.
 Da fällt schon mal die Frage ob regional überhaupt ein Fall von gemeldeter Fischwilderei überhaupt bestraft wurde.
 (Vieles wird deshalb so oder so intern geregelt, wo das denn geht)

 Die Frage ist wie der Richter geurteilt hätte, wenn die Täter in seinem Privatsee geangelt hätten, also seine Eigentumsrechte und seine Verantwortlichkeit, dort verletzt worden wären und die Aufseher von Ihm extra angeworben wurden.


----------



## Saarsprung (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



> Nein menschlich, aber korrekt im Dienst.
> Für keinen Menschen sicher ganz leicht, eigene Meinung und den Auftrag zu verbinden.
> Auch wenn Viele erwarten das mit dem Amt nun auch blinder Gehorsam und Vorbildliches Verhalten erfolgen muss.
> (Ganz schwieriges Thema...)
> ------------------------



Tolles Thema, war kurz davor wegen sowas aus dem Verein auszutreten..
Mir, dem Neuling hat ein alteingesessener Kontrolleur erklärt das er mir beim nächsten mal den Angelschein abnimmt, da ich auf der falschen Seite parkte ( ohne jeglichen Parkverbotsschilder), 30min später erklärte er der versammelten Manschaft, das er schon immer und auch immer wieder mit lebend Köfies angelt#q#q.
Habe mich deswegen versucht einzulesen, kann wohl mit bis zu 3 Jahren Freiheitsentzug bestraft werden, "falsch" Parken ist glaube ich ne Ordnungswidrigkeit....
Ich finde das Urteil viel zu niedrig..
Kommt ja noch die faule Nummer mit dem wiederauferstandenen Wels dazu..

Sehe ich auch so, das mit sowas nur die Forderungen nach härteren Strafen gerechtfertigt werden, bzw. führt..

Mal ganz abgesehen von der Fairniss, die einen sehen es sportlich, versuchen mit totem Köfi Erfolg zu haben, werden Sie aber nicht haben, da die Kumpels (Rentner mit 24/7 Zeit) ja mit lebend schon alles rausgefangen haben

Für einen Vater ist sowas noch ätztender, da er seinem Kind ja Verhaltensmassregeln mit geben muss#6

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## seppl184 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Naja.........vor 20 Jahren hätte das keine Sau interessiert. 
Da sieht man wie sich die Zeiten und Meinungen ändern.
Ich verurteile keinen der mit lebend Köderfisch angelt. 
Welche Doppelmoral manche heutigen Angler haben ist mir rätselhaft. Franzen jedem Fisch der da kommt den Haken beim Angeln rein, aber ein Lebendköder ist ne arme Sau |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 143584 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Die dort vorgefundenen drei nicht erlaubten Ruten von P. und der durch  Maul und Kiemen angeleinte, aber noch lebende Wels sowie die an den  Angeln festgestellten lebenden Köder bestätigten die Gesetzesverstöße.

Sowie ich das verstehe haben die beiden Angler mit insgesamt 7 Ruten( wo 4 erlaubt wären) mit lebenden Köfis gefischt (ist in Deutschland verboten).  Und der Waller wurde lebend an der Leine gehältert. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das keine Strafe die Ruten zu beschlagnahmen sondern ein Armutszeugnis. Für mich gehört den beiden Anglern der Fischereischein entzogen. Jeder weiß mit wieviel Ruten er fischen darf, das lebendiger Köfi verboten ist weiß auch jeder.
 Über das hältern ist eine Ansichtssache wobei ich damit auch nicht einverstanden bin. 
Das Problem sehe ich das solche Leute die ehrlichen und sich korrekt verhaltenen Wallerfischer in den Dreck ziehen. Über die meisten Wallerfischer die das ganze Jahr über ihre Fische fangen wird dann eh geredet der fischt wahrscheinlich lebendig.
 Aber das sich solche Welsangler sich die Arbeit machen ihr Gewässer auszukunschaften und sich wirklich mit dem Thema Wallerfischen befassen was viel Zeit beansprucht da hört man nichts.
Auch vielen Neulingen in wird beim Thema Wallerfischen erzählt das man mit totem Köder nichts fängt was absoluter Schwachsinn ist. Sicher ist der lebendige Köder weit im Vorteil aber wer sein Gewässer kennt und weiß Wie, Wo und Wann der fängt seine Fische. 
Und Schneidertage und Nächte gehören einfach dazu. 
Beim  Fall Augenthaler wäre das mit einer Abhakmatte nicht so ausgegangen. Wenn man sich den Waller auf dem  Bild anschaut versteht mich sicher jeder.
In Deutschland gibt es einfach diese Gesetzeslage ob es uns passt oder nicht und es sollte sich auch daran gehalten werden.
So Fischgeil kann man ja doch nicht sein und wer sich korrekt am Wasser verhält der fischt auch ganz entspannter.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Es geht eigentlich gar nicht darum, wie man das Anleinen von Wallern oder das Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch jetzt persönlich bewertet. 

Das wirklich spannende und wichtige an dieser Meldung ist ja der Punkt dass der Richter das Verfahren mt dem Verweis auf "geringe Schuld" also "Geringfügigkeit" eingestellt hat. Kurzum, er hat sich das alles angehört und dann gesagt "Komm, lass gut sein". 

Wenn das wirklich stimmt (wir kennen ja nicht den Wortlaut des Gerichts, sondern nur einen Zeitungsartikel) und sich andere Richter / Staatsanwälte daran ein Beispiel nehmen könnte das uns Angler als Gesamtheit natürlich durchaus gegen die stark in Mode gekommenen "Anzeigen von Außen" schützen. Auf der anderen Seite werden einige das natürlich auch kritisch sehen, weil sie "Wildwest am Wasser" befürchten, wenn die "Täter" nicht mit einer wirklich ernsten Bestrafung rechnen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



soulminer schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das keine Strafe die Ruten zu beschlagnahmen


Der Richter wollte ja auch nicht bestrafen, sondern hat das wegen geringer Schuld gegen die Auflage eingestellt...

Also wohl sowohl die Sache mit Fischereirecht (Landesrecht, mehrere Ruten) wie auch wegen Tierschutzrecht (Bundesrecht).


uuups, überschnitten, Franz...


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



seppl184 schrieb:


> Naja.........vor 20 Jahren hätte das keine Sau interessiert.
> Da sieht man wie sich die Zeiten und Meinungen ändern.


 
 Nicht vor 20 Jahren, aber der Begriff "Fischwilderei" ist viel älter und einst war das eine sehr schwere Straftat.

 Das war halt zu Zeiten als Fische noch nicht als Allgemeinbesitz betrachtet worden, Eigentum wird halt geschützt und Fische waren einst auch ungleich teure Lebensmittel.
 Zeitweise war ein Karpfen so wertvoll wie ein fettes Schwein.
 Hechte oder Lachs natürlich billiger..:q


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Es geht eigentlich gar nicht darum, wie man das Anleinen von Wallern oder das Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch jetzt persönlich bewertet.
> 
> Das wirklich spannende und wichtige an dieser Meldung ist ja der Punkt dass der Richter das Verfahren mt dem Verweis auf "geringe Schuld" also "Geringfügigkeit" eingestellt hat. Kurzum, er hat sich das alles angehört und dann gesagt "Komm, lass gut sein".
> 
> Wenn das wirklich stimmt (wir kennen ja nicht den Wortlaut des Gerichts, sondern nur einen Zeitungsartikel) und sich andere Richter / Staatsanwälte daran ein Beispiel nehmen könnte das uns Angler als Gesamtheit natürlich durchaus gegen die stark in Mode gekommenen "Anzeigen von Außen" schützen. Auf der anderen Seite werden einige das natürlich auch kritisch sehen, weil sie "Wildwest am Wasser" befürchten, wenn die "Täter" nicht mit einer wirklich ernsten Bestrafung rechnen müssen.


#6 Gut zusammengefasst.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dass die Aufseher nicht mal belegen können, dass der Waller nicht gekehlt wurde ist mir recht unverständlich.
> Und lebende KöFis im Eimer mit Sauerstoffpumpe… es ist eher ein Witz,  dass so was in manchen Fischereigesetzen untersagt ist!





ThomasJ schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ich frage mich auch warum 6 Kontrolleure keine Beweise vorlegen können, wie mein Vorredner schon sagte.



Sorry .. hatte einen langen anstrengenden Tag und an sich sollte ich nun ins Bett ..
deswegen helft mir mal bitte:
Wo lest ihr obiges denn raus? |kopfkrat
Und haben die Kontrolleure die Saurestoffpumpe im Eimer als Verstoß angebracht? #c Nein ..oder?

Ich lese das anders, nämlich dass die Verstöße von den Kontrolleuren glaubhaft gemacht wurden:
" Die dort vorgefundenen drei nicht erlaubten Ruten von P. und der  durch Maul und Kiemen angeleinte, aber noch lebende Wels sowie die an  den Angeln festgestellten lebenden Köder bestätigten die  Gesetzesverstöße.  
Nach der Beweisaufnahme und der Feststellung, dass beide Angeklagten  bisher strafrechtlich nicht in Erscheinung getreten sind, regte Richter  Rehm an, [...] "


----------



## Jose (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

geringe schuld?

das urteil ist unter aller sau!

lebender köder, waller angeleint?
vergesst das als "geschmäcklerisch"!

aber nicht zählen können, 5 ruten statt 2, nööööö, das geht nun gar nicht. einzug des fischereischeins auf lebenszeit mit möglichkeit eines idiotentests, einzige frage: wieviel ist 1+1? etwa 5?

weg mit sonem kroppzeug!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Jose schrieb:


> geringe schuld?
> 
> das urteil ist unter aller sau!
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip hast du Recht. Unter der Annahme, dass die Kollegen aber eh ausschließlich C&R machen, ist trotzdem selbst das belanglos. Klar, eine Dummheit, aber ob die mit 50 oder 1 Rute angeln wird nix am Fischbestand im Gewässer ändern. 

Man sollte das alles etwas entspannt betrachten. Hätte ich dort kontrolliert, hätte es eine heftige Ansprache wegen der Ruten gegeben, vor allem aber wegen des Anleinens und des lebenden Köderfisches. Das geht für mich gar nicht und ist für mich gravierender als die 5 Ruten, aber dazu mag jeder seine eigene Meinung haben. Trotzdem wären sie mit einem Anschiss davongekommen.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Hallo,



> Auf der anderen Seite werden einige das natürlich auch kritisch sehen, weil sie "Wildwest am Wasser" befürchten, wenn die "Täter" nicht mit einer wirklich ernsten Bestrafung rechnen müssen.



Wenn sowieso in 85% der angezeigten Fälle von Fischwilderei keine Strafe verhängt wird, ist es doch eh schon soweit. Und da geht es z.T. um Personen ohne jeden Fischerei- oder Erlaubnisschein. An Rhein und Main z.B. sollen ja schon fischereirechtsfreie Räumen existieren.

Die Jungs hier haben beim Richter halt Glück gehabt, allerdings kann natürlich der Verein oder Verband noch tätig werden. Und im Wiederholungsfall wird das Gericht auch nicht mehr so nachgiebig sein.

Ob die in nächster Zeit nochmal an einem Vereins-/Verbandsgewässer dort einen Erlaubnisschein bekommen möchte ich mal bezweifeln. 

Ist vielleicht in solchen Fällen eh die elegantere Lösung, sowas intern zu regeln. Muss m.E. nicht unbedingt in Öffentlichkeit, da ja kein Ruhmesblatt für die Anglerschaft allgemein.

Vor Gericht würde ich nur nen "echten Schwarzfischer" bringen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eure Mammis, Frauen, Freundinen werden euch lieb haben für diese Empörung!
> Das verlogene Tierschutzgesetz aufgesogen schon mit der Muttermilch eurer wahrscheinlich allein erziehenden Mammis?
> 
> Einen Waller richtig angebunden und ihn sich so vom Drillstress erholen zu lassen, kann  in stark strömenden Gewässer, lebenserhaltend für den Fisch sein!
> ...



Würde mein Sohn einen Waller anleinen, gäbe es einen entsprechenden Kommentar von Papa, nicht von Mama. Die kann nämlich weder Schießen noch Angeln und hält sich aus solchen Debatten raus. |supergri

Gerade in Gewässern mit starker Strömung geht das Anleinen für den Waller oft nicht positiv aus, weil die Leine bei nicht 100% fachgerechtem Sitz durch den Wasserdruck auf den Fisch in die Kiemen gezogen wird. Ich habe den Zeck schon mal persönlich angeschrieben und darauf hingewiesen, dass er mit seinen Tipps zum Anleinen von Wallern den Tieren einen Bärendienst erweist und er hat geantwortet, dass er das nie in Gewässern mit starker Strömung tun würde.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

5 Ruten und wieviel auch immer mehr als erlaubt 

-> Verstoß gegen die Gewässer- oder Vereinsordnung. Hat der Richter nichts mit zu tun. 

Das ist Sache des Gewässerpächters bzw. Fischereirechtsinhabers, ob und wie das geahndet wird. Vielleicht wurde der Erlaubnisschein für das Gewässer eingezogen und es wird auf Lebenszeit kein neuer Erlaubnisschein mehr ausgestellt.

Lebender Köderfisch und Wels lebendig anleinen -> Tierschutzgesetz (Bundesgesetz) und evtl. Landesfischereigesetz.
Nur damit hat sich ein Richter zu befassen und zu entscheiden, wieviel Tierquälerei das ist. Habe noch nicht erfahren, dass die italienischen und spanischen Welse durch das Anleinen grausame Qualen erleiden müssen.


Ist schon witzig, wenn der Berufsfischer nebenan dutzende Kiemennetze stellt und die teils noch nicht langsam im Netz gestorbenen Fisch noch lebend in eine Tonne ohne Wasser packt. 
Frage mich ernstens, wieviele Berufsfischer schon wegen Tierquälerei vorm Richter standen. Wenn nicht, wirds aber Zeit.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Hallo,



> Trotzdem wären sie mit einem Anschiss davongekommen.



Du bist nicht zufällig Jugendrichter, oder??

Was müsste man bei dir denn noch machen, bis du jemand die Karte abnimmst?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> 5 Ruten und wieviel auch immer mehr als erlaubt
> 
> -> Verstoß gegen die Gewässer- oder Vereinsordnung. Hat der Richter nichts mit zu tun.
> 
> Das ist Sache des Gewässerpächters bzw. Fischereirechtsinhabers, ob und wie das geahndet wird. Vielleicht wurde der Erlaubnisschein für das Gewässer eingezogen und es wird auf Lebenszeit kein neuer Erlaubnisschein mehr ausgestellt.



Völlig falsch. Wenn ein Angler mit mehr als den vorgeschriebenen Angeln, innerhalb der (ggf. vom Verein verlängerten) Schonzeit oder mit nicht seitens des Vereins zugelassenen Ködern angelt, handelt es sich um den Versuch des Diebstahl oder der Wilderei. Beides strafrechtliche Delikte.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin Gewässerwart und kontrolliere die Gewässer meines Vereins.

Die Karte nehme ich jemandem ab, der mehr Fische entnimmt, als er darf bzw. mit Entnahmeabsicht mehr Angeln benutzt, als er darf. Der Aal-Angler, der mit 3 Ruten angetroffen wird, hat da eher ein Problem mit mir, als der C&R-Karpfenangler (der im Wiederholungsfall natürlich auch dran ist).

C&R-Angler richten im Sinne des Vereins keinen Schaden an, egal mit wieviel Angeln sie unterwegs sind.


----------



## Jose (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ... Der Aal-Angler, der mit 3 Ruten angetroffen wird, hat da eher ein Problem mit mir, als der C&R-Karpfenangler (der im Wiederholungsfall natürlich auch dran ist).
> 
> C&R-Angler richten im Sinne des Vereins keinen Schaden an, egal mit wieviel Angeln sie unterwegs sind.




das zum thema regeln, rechtssicherheit und überhaupt.

willkür ist das wort

nicht gutmensch- sondern gutsherrenmentalität. verwerflich aber mit sympathiefaktor, weil wir ja alle etwas korrupt und selbstherrlich sind und immer irgendwie einen spezi haben...

ist aber willkür und mies


zeltinger: "driss jett oop de driss..." (1:58)


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin Gewässerwart und kontrolliere die Gewässer meines Vereins.
> 
> Die Karte nehme ich jemandem ab, der mehr Fische entnimmt, als er darf bzw. mit Entnahmeabsicht mehr Angeln benutzt, als er darf. Der Aal-Angler, der mit 3 Ruten angetroffen wird, hat da eher ein Problem mit mir, als der C&R-Karpfenangler (der im Wiederholungsfall natürlich auch dran ist).
> 
> C&R-Angler richten im Sinne des Vereins keinen Schaden an, egal mit wieviel Angeln sie unterwegs sind.



Also hättest du in dem Fall auch die Karten weggenommen, denn ...
"Diese waren nach seiner Aussage dafür bekannt, dass sie so angeln und  hatten daher schon öfter für Unmut unter den anderen Anglern am See  gesorgt."


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Woran erkennt man einen C&R Angler?

Bei uns haben die Kochtopfopis aufgerüstet,die sitzen nun mit High End am Bach genau wie die Jüngeren um ihre Karpfen zu fangen,selbst Abhakmatten haben se.

Wird jetzt schon an der Ausrüstung ausgemacht wer was ist? Oder wie geht das? Liegt man als Aufseher auf lauer?

*Unsere Gegner haben längst erreicht was sie wollten,nur die meisten Angler sind zu blöd das zu begreifen.....
*


----------



## kati48268 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> ... Habe noch nicht erfahren, dass die italienischen und spanischen Welse durch das Anleinen grausame Qualen erleiden müssen.
> 
> Ist schon witzig, wenn der Berufsfischer nebenan dutzende Kiemennetze stellt und die teils noch nicht langsam im Netz gestorbenen Fisch noch lebend in eine Tonne ohne Wasser packt.
> Frage mich ernstens, wieviele Berufsfischer schon wegen Tierquälerei vorm Richter standen. Wenn nicht, wirds aber Zeit.


Gefällt mir  #6


----------



## Jose (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> ...Ist schon witzig, wenn der Berufsfischer nebenan dutzende Kiemennetze stellt und die teils noch nicht langsam im Netz gestorbenen Fisch noch lebend in eine Tonne ohne Wasser packt.
> Frage mich ernstens, wieviele Berufsfischer schon wegen Tierquälerei vorm Richter standen. Wenn nicht, wirds aber Zeit.



Gefällt mir nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





find ich gar nicht witzig, dass du jetzt zur flächendeckenden verfolgung wg tierquälerei aufrufst.
mag das grummeln im bauch beruhigen, ist aber unklug wie sägen an dem sprichwörtlichen ast.


----------



## feko (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nein menschlich, aber korrekt im Dienst.
> Für keinen Menschen sicher ganz leicht, eigene Meinung und den Auftrag zu verbinden.
> Auch wenn Viele erwarten das mit dem Amt nun auch blinder Gehorsam und Vorbildliches Verhalten erfolgen muss.
> (Ganz schwieriges Thema...)
> ...





Sie befolgen nicht das Gesetz, aber pissen wegen genau diesem anderen an den karren.
Dem Gesetz dem sie sich verschrieben haben als staaatlicher kontrollöre.
In meinen Augen korrupt. 
Und in besagtenm falle hat es auch mit fischneid  und irgend welchen persönlichen Gründen zu tun.
Vereinsmeierei die dann leider vor gericht entschieden werden musste. 
Vg


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Jose schrieb:


> das zum thema regeln, rechtssicherheit und überhaupt.
> 
> willkür ist das wort
> 
> ...



 Auch spannend diese Betrachtung.
 Auch ich bin G.W im Geschäftsführenden  Vorstand, also offiziell auch Mitpächter und Miteigentümer, ich darf kontrollieren als Miteigentümer. 
 Aus irgendeinem Grunde wollte ich aber nie als Fischereiaufseher gemeldet und eingetragen werden.

 Warum sollte ich mehr als die Interessen des Vereins vertreten.
 Ich sehe das so, das ich als G.W für einen vernünpftigen Fischbestand zuständig bin, dafür benötige ich aber das Vertrauen aller Mitglieder, so das ich auch von Ihnen viele Infos erhalten werde.
 Also auch Infos, die sie manchen 100% Aufseher niemals geben würden.(Ähnlich dem Beichtgeheimnisses)

 Die Aufseher setzen dann die Regelungen um, wobei sie je nach Rechtslage der Länder auch mal gezwungen sind, dort einzugreifen wo ich wegsehen würde weil es meine Aufgabe eher  erleichtert.


----------



## eagle-ray (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Wenn man bedenkt was man in Holland oder Belgien für eine Rute zuviel bezahlt, dann sind diese Kerle schon sehr günstig weggekommen. Für mich interessant an diesem Urteil ist, dass die von Hause aus eher konservativen Juristen tatsächlich die grünen Gesetze sehr lasch auslegen. Gut für uns.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also hättest du in dem Fall auch die Karten weggenommen, denn ...
> "Diese waren nach seiner Aussage dafür bekannt, dass sie so angeln und  hatten daher schon öfter für Unmut unter den anderen Anglern am See  gesorgt."



Wenn das so stimmt: Ja. Karten weg.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



feko schrieb:


> Sie befolgen nicht das Gesetz, aber pissen wegen genau diesem anderen an den karren.
> Dem Gesetz dem sie sich verschrieben haben als staaatlicher kontrollöre.
> In meinen Augen korrupt.
> Vg


 
 Hilfe, alle  Beamten sollten wahre Heilige werden, das zu erwarten ist Ihnen gegenüber unmenschlich.
 Verdammt nicht heilige, sondern Maschinen ohne menschliche Eigenschafften, wie Fehlern oder Gefühlen oder eigener Meinung.
 Solch ein  "Blinder Gehorsam, kann ganz schnell auch böse enden"

 Sorry, war Kriegsdienstverweigerer aus diesem Grunde.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Jose schrieb:


> das zum thema regeln, rechtssicherheit und überhaupt.
> 
> willkür ist das wort
> 
> ...



Wenn mir jemand eine Delle ins Auto fährt und abhaut, ich aber trotzdem beweisen kann, dass er der 18Jährige mit der neu erworbenen Fahrerlaubnis aus der Nachbarschaft ist, kann ich entweder die Polizei einschalten oder den Typen bzw. seine Eltern zum freundschaftlichen Gespräch mit klarer Ansage bitten.

Und genau so sieht es bzgl. der Handlungsfreiheit der Vereine aus. Ich bin als Gewässerwart eng abgestimmt mit dem Vorstand und wir entscheiden gemeinsam, wie Vorfälle sanktioniert werden. Und da jeder mal Fehler macht, kann man mit uns reden, was aber natürlich seine Grenzen hat.

Das kann man Willkür nennen, ich sage dazu Handeln mit Augenmaß.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

die Überschreitung Anzahl der Angeln ist nach DVO in Sachsen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn das so stimmt: Ja. Karten weg.


 dito.............was sonst#c


----------



## willmalwassagen (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Ich denke, der Richter hat Recht gesprochen.
Er hat alle vorliegenden Fakten gesehen, bewertet und die entsprechenden Gesetze dagegen gestellt. 
Aus der Summe dieser Betrachtung hat er seinen Richterspruch gefällt.
Mit Sicherheit Recht gesprochen. Wir mögen das als zu hart oder zu weich beurteilen und wenn wir das 30 x diskutieren werden wir immer zu anderen Ergebnissen kommen.  Und jedes wird für sich betrachtet aus unserer Sicht richtig oder falsch sein.
Deshalb gibt es Staatsanwälte, Richter, Rechtsanwälte, die die Gesetze kennen und nach diesen Gesetzen urteilen. Und so lange Urteile rechtkräftig sind gibt es daran nichts zu rütteln.
Unser Verein ist seit Jahren mit einer renommierten Kanzlei verbunden. Wir lassen uns Rechtsgutachten erstellen um strittige Dinge besser zu klären, um die Mitglieder besser zu schützen , bzw. unsere Rechte durchzusetzen.
Solche Gutachten sind nicht wirklich billig. Aber das wären klassische Verbandsaufgaben,diese Gutachten zu erstellen, speziell bei regelmäßigen strittigen Themen.
Besser angelegte Gelder wie  für ein weiteres Biologengehalt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



eagle-ray schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt was man in Holland oder Belgien für eine Rute zuviel bezahlt, dann sind diese Kerle schon sehr günstig weggekommen. Für mich interessant an diesem Urteil ist, dass die von Hause aus eher konservativen Juristen tatsächlich die grünen Gesetze sehr lasch auslegen. Gut für uns.



Wenn man pro Angler 5 Ruten einzieht sehe ich schon den erzieherischen Effekt. Lasch ausgelegt wurden die aus dem Tierschutzgesetz resultierenden Aspekte, was ich den Jungs gönne (auch wenn ich lebende Köderfische und Anleinen nicht lustig finde). Das Angeln mit zu viel Ruten wurde mit Nachdruck sanktioniert. Die sparen jetzt erst mal auf neues Equipment.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand eine Delle ins Auto fährt und abhaut, ich aber trotzdem beweisen kann, dass er der 18Jährige mit der neu erworbenen Fahrerlaubnis aus der Nachbarschaft ist, kann ich entweder die Polizei einschalten oder den Typen bzw. seine Eltern zum freundschaftlichen Gespräch mit klarer Ansage bitten.
> 
> Und genau so sieht es bzgl. der Handlungsfreiheit der Vereine aus. Ich bin als Gewässerwart eng abgestimmt mit dem Vorstand und wir entscheiden gemeinsam, wie Vorfälle sanktioniert werden. Und da jeder mal Fehler macht, kann man mit uns reden, was aber natürlich seine Grenzen hat.
> 
> Das kann man Willkür nennen, ich sage dazu Handeln mit Augenmaß.



Was Du als Privatperson machst, spielt hier keine Rolle. Mach da wie du es für dich willst und eentscheide nach Gutdünken.
Aber als Kontrollör in einem Verein musst du eine klare einheitliche Vorgehensweise haben, sonst ist es Willkür und wird ungerecht.
Den einen JA .. den anderen NEIN ... das geht nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man sollte das alles etwas entspannt betrachten. Hätte ich dort  kontrolliert, hätte es eine heftige Ansprache wegen der Ruten gegeben,  vor allem aber wegen des Anleinens und des lebenden Köderfisches. Das  geht für mich gar nicht und ist für mich gravierender als die 5 Ruten,  aber dazu mag jeder seine eigene Meinung haben. Trotzdem wären sie mit  einem Anschiss davongekommen.






Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn das so stimmt: Ja. Karten weg.



Anschiss oder Karten weg? |kopfkrat

Oder hast einfach den Artikel nicht gelesen?
Das haben ja einige hier im Thread nicht ... |rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Jose schrieb:


> find ich gar nicht witzig, dass du jetzt zur flächendeckenden verfolgung wg tierquälerei aufrufst.


Es geht ja eher um die Verhältnismäßigkeit.
Die Ansprüche, die an die Angelei gestellt werden, stehen eben in keinem Verhältnis zur Berufsfischerei (oder vielen anderen Tiernutzungsformen, bei der es i.d.R. auch noch um ganz andere, hochentwickelte & empfindungsfähige Tiere geht).
Ziel muss sein, die Regulierung der Angelei zu lockern,
nicht die der Anderen unter derselben Limbostange hindurch ähnlich zu strangulieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was Du als Privatperson machst, spielt hier keine Rolle. Mach da wie du es für dich willst und eentscheide nach Gutdünken.
> Aber als Kontrollör in einem Verein musst du eine klare einheitliche Vorgehensweise haben, sonst ist es Willkür und wird ungerecht.
> Den einen JA .. den anderen NEIN ... das geht nicht.



Das entscheiden der Vereinsvorstand und die Gewässerwarte gemeinsam anhand der Umstände. Unser Verein funktioniert u.a. deshalb so gut, weil wir nachdenken, bevor wir etwas entscheiden. Und wir denken uns etwas dabei.


----------



## eagle-ray (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn man pro Angler 5 Ruten einzieht sehe ich schon den erzieherischen Effekt. Lasch ausgelegt wurden die aus dem Tierschutzgesetz resultierenden Aspekte, was ich den Jungs gönne (auch wenn ich lebende Köderfische und Anleinen nicht lustig finde). Das Angeln mit zu viel Ruten wurde mit Nachdruck sanktioniert. Die sparen jetzt erst mal auf neues Equipment.



In Holland und Belgien werden alle Ruten einbehalten und zusätzlich gibt es noch eine saftige Strafe.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Auch spannend diese Betrachtung.
> Auch ich bin G.W im Geschäftsführenden  Vorstand, also offiziell auch Mitpächter und Miteigentümer, ich darf kontrollieren als Miteigentümer.
> Aus irgendeinem Grunde wollte ich aber nie als Fischereiaufseher gemeldet und eingetragen werden.
> 
> ...



#6#6#6


----------



## Wayward (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Das Urteil ist gefällt worden, fertig. 

Aber ich rege mich lieber auf weil ich das urteil XXXXX finde und mich lieber aufrege und das keinem was bringt. Achja und wegen XXXXXXX |kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zeck verkauft sogar spezielle Seile für diesen Zweck: https://www.wallerangeln.de/zeck-fishing-safety-cat-rope-waller-anleinseil/a-6792/



Nicht alles was ein Zeck verkauft, darf in Deutschland auch benutzt werden. 
Auch gibt es keinen Grund einen Waller anzuleinen. Aber auch nicht den geringsten.

Thema lebender Köderfisch:

Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch ist eine Straftat: (§§ 1, 4, 17, 18 Tierschutzgesetz)
Das hat mit PETA überhaupt nichts zu tun. Das ist Gesetz und wir haben uns alle dran zu halten ob wir es gut finden oder nicht. Wer sich dennoch nicht dran hält muss die Konsequenzen tragen.

Thema Überschreitung der Fischereierlaubnis:
Wer mit mehr als den erlaubten Handangeln fischt begeht nach (§§ 293, 294 StGB) eine Straftat.

Quelle: Leitfaden für staatliche Fischereiaufseher: 
https://rp-kassel.hessen.de/sites/r...ht (6. Auflage, 10-2014, Downloadversion).pdf


Ich persönlich dokumentiere solche Vergehen immer mit meinem Handy entweder als Video oder als Bildmaterial in Verbindung mit den Fischereierlaubnisscheinen auf den Bildern/Videos um eine eindeutige Zuordnung gewährleisten zu können. 

Meine Ausführungen beziehen sich nur auf HESSEN.

Gruß
ZH


----------



## thanatos (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

na ja ist ja noch mal einigermaßen gut gegangen , strafbar ist ja nur 
 sich erwischen zu lassen ,muß ja nicht sein es geht ja auch anders ,wer meinen Köfi kontrollieren möchte müßte schon hinschwimmen -sonst ist keiner mehr dran ,na ja ein paar Ruten mehr als erlaubt -soviel Gier sollte 
 schon mal einen Dämpfer bekommen .
 Zum Schluß noch was aus der Bibel " wer ohne Sünde ist ......."


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



thanatos schrieb:


> ......... strafbar ist ja nur
> sich erwischen zu lassen ,muß ja nicht sein es geht ja auch anders ,wer meinen Köfi kontrollieren möchte müßte schon hinschwimmen -sonst ist keiner mehr dran..............




Da bist du im Irrtum. Als Staalicher Fischeeiaufseher hat man das Recht bei begründetem Verdacht die Köder zu kontrollieren. Und ja, ich dürfte zu diesem Zweck auch Deine Angel einholen. Und Ja, es haben auch schon einige versucht den Köder vorher abzuschlagen. Die machten allerdings alle anschließend ein Jahr Pause an dem Gewässer.

Leute haltet Euch doch einfach nur an die Gesetze, habt Spaß und entspannt euch, alles andere lohnt doch nicht und bedeutet nur Ärger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch ist eine Straftat: (§§ 1, 4, 17, 18 Tierschutzgesetz)
> Das hat mit PETA überhaupt nichts zu tun. Das ist Gesetz und wir haben uns alle dran zu halten ob wir es gut finden oder nicht. Wer sich dennoch nicht dran hält muss die Konsequenzen tragen.


Erstens steht das da nirgends (ich lese nix von Köderfisch, weder tot noch lebend), sondern das ist eine reine Interpretation, zu der es aber auch ganz andere gibt.
Zweitens sieht das der Richter hier (ausgebildeter Jurist) auch mal  so, dass der Vorgang so gering schuldhaft war, dass eingestellt werden konnte.
Drittens ist z.B. im B-W-Fischereigesetz der Einsatz des lebenden Köfis sogar geregelt (Lebendköfi mit sinnvollem Grund (denn *das* steht im TSG), sicher befestigt mit Lippen- oder Rückenköderung).

bastido und kati haben in meinen Augen schlicht recht:


bastido schrieb:


> Mehr ist dazu eigentlich gar nicht zu sagen außer, dass wenn man das hier so liest, die Erwischten froh sein konnten, vor einem ordentlichen Gericht Rechenschaft ablegen zu dürfen und nicht im Petrolymp vor einem dutzend Petrijüngern mit Petra als Beisitzer. Jeder darf gerne nach seine persönlichen ethischen und moralischen Grundsätzen angeln, aber bitte nicht urteilen, dies wird dann ganz schnell zur argumentativen Farce. Diese ganze "leidende Fische Debatte" kann am Ende nur zu noch mehr Einschränkungen führen.
> Nach dem Motto, live bait is voll scheixxxe aber Jerken mit 3 Monsterdrillingen und C&R is voll o.k.. Wohin das am Ende führt sollte jedem klar sein. Kleiner Tipp, live baits werden nicht wieder legal.
> Im Übrigen benutze ich weder lebende Köderfische noch binde ich Waller an.





kati48268 schrieb:


> Es geht ja eher um die Verhältnismäßigkeit.
> Die Ansprüche, die an die Angelei gestellt werden, stehen eben in keinem Verhältnis zur Berufsfischerei (oder vielen anderen Tiernutzungsformen, bei der es i.d.R. auch noch um ganz andere, hochentwickelte & empfindungsfähige Tiere geht).
> Ziel muss sein, die Regulierung der Angelei zu lockern,
> nicht die der Anderen unter derselben Limbostange hindurch ähnlich zu strangulieren.


----------



## Nobby 1 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Hi man darf dies & das nicht , jetzt noch die Fangbegrenzung für den Dorsch alles zum Nachteil der Angler die selten Zeit zum Angeln haben , ich frage mich blos wann ein Gesetz für Würmer raus kommt sind doch auch Lebewesen und man zieht sie über den Hacken:m:m


----------



## ThomasJ (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

nochmal an alle Hetzer hier, ihr zieht euch an einem Zeitungsartikel hoch, wahrscheinlich geschrieben von Idioten die nichtmal wissen was Angeln ist.
Lest euch auch mal andere Berichte dazu durch, da wird da Sachverhalt teilweise anders dargelegt.

z .B.Insgesamt hatten sie 5 Ruten, also einer eine zuviel.


Und für alles andere gab es wahrscheinlich keine Beweise,
da hätte ich als Richter doch auch nicht anders urteilen können.

Hier freuen sich Menschen über die tollen Bundesgesetze und forden aber eine Hexenjagd auf Menschen, 
sorry aber ich kann das nicht verstehen.
Diese Zeitung hat das gleiche Niveau wie die Bild,
alles genauso sachlich und die Leute verurteilen andere ohne den genauen Sachverhalt zu kennen


----------



## rheinfischer70 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Im Kern geht's doch darum, dass Angler anderen Anglern eine Falle stellen und diese vorm Richter und in die Öffentlichkeit bringen.
Damit haben beide Seiten dem Angeln einen wunderbaren Dienst erwiesen. Wozu brauchen wir noch Peta und Co. Das schaffen wir ganz alleine.

Bei uns wären die Jungs aus dem Verein geflogen und hätten keine Papiere mehr bekommen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Richter hat Recht gesprochen.
> Er hat alle vorliegenden Fakten gesehen, bewertet und die entsprechenden Gesetze dagegen gestellt.
> Aus der Summe dieser Betrachtung hat er seinen Richterspruch gefällt.
> Mit Sicherheit Recht gesprochen. Wir mögen das als zu hart oder zu weich beurteilen und wenn wir das 30 x diskutieren werden wir immer zu anderen Ergebnissen kommen.  Und jedes wird für sich betrachtet aus unserer Sicht richtig oder falsch sein.
> ...



Ich halte von solchen "Gutachten" nix.
Sie sind für die Richter nicht verbindlich und beschränken im Endeffekt "jeden" Angler in seiner Handlung.
In solchen Rechtsgutachten ist zuviel Interpretation und zu wenig Wissenschaft.
Ein Rechtsgutachten für den  DAFV/ VDSF wird sicherlich anders aussehen als ein Gutachten für einen Angler welcher gerade Angeklagt wird.  

Den Weg welchen Herr Dr. Arlinghaus beschritten hat muss man unterstützen.
Gutachten auf guter wissenschaftlicher Basis.

Angler beschützen? Bevormundung?

Ich persönlich erwarte keinen vorauseilenden Schutz durch meinen Landesverband oder auch Angelverein
Ich bin mündig...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

offtopic


> Den Weg welchen Herr Dr. Arlinghaus beschritten hat muss man unterstützen.
> Gutachten auf guter wissenschaftlicher Basis.


Wie Thünen beim Baglimit ???
Vergiss es - die wollen ALLE nur Angler einschränken, regulieren, managen..
offtopic aus


----------



## Inni (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



ThomasJ schrieb:


> nochmal an alle Hetzer hier, ihr zieht euch an einem Zeitungsartikel hoch, wahrscheinlich geschrieben von Idioten die nichtmal wissen was Angeln ist.
> Lest euch auch mal andere Berichte dazu durch, da wird da Sachverhalt teilweise anders dargelegt.
> 
> z .B.Insgesamt hatten sie 5 Ruten, also einer eine zuviel.
> ...




Niemand betreibt eine Hetzjagd, wo steht denn das? Aber man kann doch mal seine Meinung dazu äußern! Dazu gibt es den Fred hier ja. Oder gibt es jetzt PauschalMaulkorb für alle?

Und warum schreibst du nicht mit Deinem richtigen Account? Musst doch nicht nur wegen dem einen Thema einen Neuen anlegen #d


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Nicht alles was ein Zeck verkauft, darf in Deutschland auch benutzt werden.
> *Auch gibt es keinen Grund einen Waller anzuleinen. Aber auch nicht den geringsten.*
> 
> Thema lebender Köderfisch:
> ...



Zum Fett gedruckten.
Dies ist Deine eigene persönliche Meinung.
Ich könnte mir da schon einen Grund für vorstellen.

Frischhalten eines Fisches bis zum Morgen um dann das fachgerechte Schlachten bei Tageslicht ausführen zu können incl. für eine fachgerechten Kühlung / Aufbewahrung zu sorgen.

Kurz noch etwas zu der Behauptung das solche Wallerleinen bzw. deren Benutzung verboten wären.
Wo steht dies?


----------



## Inni (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zum Fett gedruckten.
> Dies ist Deine eigene persönliche Meinung.
> Ich könnte mir da schon einen Grund für vorstellen.
> 
> Frischhalten eines Fisches bis zum Morgen um dann das fachgerechte Schlachten bei Tageslicht ausführen zu können incl. für eine fachgerechten Kühlung / Aufbewahrung zu sorgen.




Zitat Gewässerordnung:

_1.14. Fische dürfen entweder in geeigneten Setzkeschern oder in geeigneten
Behältnissen maximal während der Zeit des Angelns gehältert werden,
wenn sie im Fanglimit liegen. Die Hälterung muss vermeidbare Beeinträchtigungen
des Gesundheitszustandes der Fische ausschließen und ist zeitlich
auf ein Minimum zu beschränken.

_


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Gewässerordnung ist kein Gesetz und hat nur am jeweiligen Gewässer Gültigkeit, sofern den rechtlichen Normen überhaupt entsprechend.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Inni schrieb:


> Zitat Gewässerordnung:
> 
> _1.14. Fische dürfen entweder in geeigneten Setzkeschern oder in geeigneten
> Behältnissen maximal während der Zeit des Angelns gehältert werden,
> ...



Was machst Du wenn solch eine Hälterung auf Grund der Masse des Fisches nicht möglich ist?

Ich hoffe Du kennst die Regelung Setzkescher und Fischgewicht etc..

Der Witz am Anleinen ist ja....
im Grunde erlaubt wenn der Fisch danach getötet und nicht zurück gesetzt wird.
Denn Tierquälerei zur Verwertung ist ja erlaubt.
Ansonsten dürftest Du nicht mal Angeln.


----------



## Inni (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gewässerordnung ist kein Gesetz und hat nur am jeweiligen Gewässer Gültigkeit, sofern den rechtlichen Normen überhaupt entsprechend.



Verstehe Deinen Beitrag nicht. 
Mein Zitat der Gewässerordnung bezieht sich auf:
_Gewässerordnung Gewässerverzeichnis
Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V.
- Anerkannte Naturschutzvereinigung -
Ausgabe 2015–2017

_Und da es hier um den Stausee Quitzdorf geht, der nun mal in Sachsen liegt und weitere Einschränkungen hat, da es privates Fischereirecht *WAR*, sollte das doch passen.
Bitte um Erklärung_.
_


----------



## Inni (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was machst Du wenn solch eine Hälterung auf Grund der Masse des Fisches nicht möglich ist?



Dann musst Du das Angeln beenden oder geeignete Maßnahmen zu Hälterung treffen. Also manchmal sind das Fragen .... |kopfkrat




Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Witz am Anleinen ist ja....
> im Grunde erlaubt wenn der Fisch danach getötet und nicht zurück gesetzt wird.
> Denn Tierquälerei zur Verwertung ist ja erlaubt.



Dazu hätte ich gern mal die Quelle


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Du wirst mir wohl zustimmen, dass hier die Gewässerordnung einfach zu kurz gedacht ist.

Wie soll man einen ca. 2m Wels in einem regulären Setzkescher von ca. 3,5m mit einer 50cm Öffnung Tierschutzgerecht hältern?

Wird der Angler nun zu C&R verdonnert?


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Inni schrieb:


> Dann musst Du das Angeln beenden oder geeignete Maßnahmen zu Hälterung treffen. Also manchmal sind das Fragen .... |kopfkrat
> Dazu hätte ich gern mal die Quelle



Du willst mich also nun dazu zwingen einen ca. 2m Wels mitten in der Nacht mit einer Funzelbeleuchtung fachgerecht zu Schlachten und einen gekühlten Abtransport zu organisieren?

Oder doch besser C&R?  |kopfkrat

Tierquälerei zur Verwertung ist nicht verboten!

Du brauchst eine Quelle? 

lol Die Quelle ist Dein Angelschein.
Angeln ist Tierquälerei. Diese Tierquälerei ist auf Grund des Tierschutzgesetzes erlaubt wenn diese aus einen vernünftigen Grund geschieht.
Dieser vernünftige Grund ist die Hege und der Fang von Nahrung.

Sorry für das Offtopic...


----------



## Inni (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Ich würde Dir zustimmen, das es zu kurz gedacht ist einen 2m Wels in einen Setzkescher zu hältern. Habe aber das Gefühl das Deine Denkweise den falschen Ansatz hat.
Keiner zwingt Dich den Fisch zu hältern. Wenn Du die  *_geeigneten Behältnisse_* nicht hast, kannst du es nicht machen. 
Frag doch mal die Fischerei. Die haben doch Fahrzeuge mit Fischtank oben drauf. Damit könntest Du doch zum Wallerangeln fahren, wenn Du das zwingende Bedürfnis hast, den Wels zu hältern :m


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Klar kann man so machen.

Aber man kann auch anleinen. 
Ist nirgends verboten.

oder steht irgendwo: Das Anleinen von Welsen ist verboten? 

Denn das muss es wenn es verboten sein soll. 

Sorry Inni...aber soviel Irrglaube...soviel Verbandsirrsinn welcher nirgends in den Gesetzen oder Verordnungen steht.
Ausschliesslich reine persönliche Interpretation und Meinungen welche so oft wie immer zu irgendwelchen ...keine Ahnung wie ich dies nennen soll......angeblichen Vorschriften für uns ...

Das hat nicht mal was mit Lücken im Gesetz oder Verordnung suchen zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

@ bastido:
Wir sind uns wieder mal einig ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nein, einfach Feierabend machen.
> Den Fisch eins über die Rübe geben, mit nach Hause nehmen
> und sich monatelang mit "leckerem" Welsfilet vollstopfen.
> 
> ...



Es spricht keiner von Foto machen.
Schon gar nicht ich.

Ich habe ganz klar den möglichen Grund für das Anleinen eines zu grossen Welses genannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

auch passend zum Thema hier, bzw. wegen des Themas hier die Umfrage mal  erstellt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324001


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



bastido schrieb:


> Das Angeln ist per se dazu geeignet den Gesundheitszustand eines Fisches zu beeinträchtigen und damit vermeidbar. Sobald man hier persönliche moralische und ethische Maßstäbe anlegt begibt man sich in große Argumentationsnot. Ich bin wie schon geschrieben froh, dass ordentliche Gerichte anscheinend mehr Blickwinkel zur Verfügung haben als manch Angler. Von mir aus, hängt sie höher, aber empört Euch dann nicht, wenn auch Eure Angel- oder Häterungsmethoden eingeschränkt oder verboten werden. Die berüchtigte und auch hier schon zitierte, Säge am Ast auf dem ich sitze.



#6

Angeln IST aktive Tierquälerei.
Vergessen leider zuviele.

Angeln hat derzeit nur auf Grund des vernünftigen Grundes (Hege und Nahrungserwerb) welcher nirgends definiert ist seine Berechtigung.


----------



## KxKx2 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Ich nehme im Sommer immer Kühlbehälter mit. Soviel Platz hat man immer im Auto:m
Wer will denn einen 2m Waller verwerten? Dann mal guten Appetit Ich wüsste auch garnicht, wie sollte der denn im Tidegebiet mit 3m Wasserschwankungen über einer Steinpackung, bei starker Strömung angeleint werden. Da muss ich ja auch noch ein 10m langes Ankertau mitnehmen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie der Waller nach ein paar Stunden dann aussieht#d Naja, Jeder wie er will. Würde ich das hier bei uns im Verein machen, dann dürfte das Angeln für lange Zeit, erst einmal Geschichte sein:cDa der Setzkescher bei uns verboten ist, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, den Fisch sofort zu verwerten:m


----------



## Double2004 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Echt erschreckend, dass sich hier tatsächlich so viele Leute tummeln, die so ein Verhalten von "Anglern" noch gutheißen. Wie schon erkannt: Es gibt Gesetze, an die es sich zu halten gilt. Fertig. Wer das nicht tut, schießt sich eben ins Abseits und muss mit den Konsequenzen leben. 

Und spätestens wenn die o.g. Leute dann noch verlangen, dass sich Verbände für solche "Angler", denen die Gesetze am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen, einsetzen, wird es ganz schnell zu Realsatire.

Wenn die hier genannten "Angler", die Augenthalers, viele Schreiberlinge der Hochglanzhefte mit ihren Fangfotos und ähnliche Konsorten weiter Überhand nehmen, braucht sich niemand über immer mehr und schärfere Gesetze zu wundern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Angeln IST aktive Tierquälerei.




Falsch!
Dazu müssten Fische erstmal "Qualen" empfinden können.
Das ist aber ein sehr menschlicher Begriff.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Ich nehme im Sommer immer Kühlbehälter mit. Soviel Platz hat man immer im Auto:m
> Wer will denn einen 2m Waller verwerten? Dann mal guten Appetit Ich wüsste auch garnicht, wie sollte der denn im Tidegebiet mit 3m Wasserschwankungen über einer Steinpackung, bei starker Strömung angeleint werden. Da muss ich ja auch noch ein 10m langes Ankertau mitnehmen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie der Waller nach ein paar Stunden dann aussieht#d Naja, Jeder wie er will. Würde ich das hier bei uns im Verein machen, dann dürfte das Angeln für lange Zeit, erst einmal Geschichte sein:cDa der Setzkescher bei uns verboten ist, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, den Fisch sofort zu verwerten:m



In B-W gibt es wen der die immer scharf anbratet.  |supergri
Oder war das in Bayern?


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Dazu müssten Fische erstmal "Qualen" empfinden können.
> Das ist aber ein sehr menschlicher Begriff.



Gibt auch noch Schaden zufügen.

Und einen Angelhaken durch die Lippe ziehen ist körperlicher Schaden zufügen.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Echt erschreckend, dass sich hier tatsächlich so viele Leute tummeln, die so ein Verhalten von "Anglern" noch gutheißen. Wie schon erkannt: Es gibt Gesetze, an die es sich zu halten gilt. Fertig. Wer das nicht tut, schießt sich eben ins Abseits und muss mit den Konsequenzen leben.
> 
> Und spätestens wenn die o.g. Leute dann noch verlangen, dass sich Verbände für solche "Angler", denen die Gesetze am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen, einsetzen, wird es ganz schnell zu Realsatire.
> 
> Wenn die hier genannten "Angler", die Augenthalers, viele Schreiberlinge der Hochglanzhefte mit ihren Fangfotos und ähnliche Konsorten weiter Überhand nehmen, braucht sich niemand über immer mehr und schärfere Gesetze zu wundern.




Es ist erschreckend wieviel Angler Angeln gutheissen.  

Angeln= Tierquälerei.

Angelhaken oder Seil durchs Maul..wo ist der Unterschied? 

Komm mir jetzt nicht mit Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt beim Anleinen.
Das Hältern im Setzkescher ist auch nicht gerade Bewegungsfrei.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Dann schreib Schädigung und nicht Quälerei.
Der Unterschied ist eine (menschliche) Definitionssache.

Menschen schaden sich sogar freiwillig indem sie sich Ringe durch Körperteile ziehen(lassen) und würden nichtmal das als Qual bezeichnen obwohl sie aufgrund ihres Hirns in der Lage sind "Qual" zu empfinden.

Alles sehr relativ.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Die Realität ist vielschichtig.

Nicht jeder der einen Wels anleint will Fotos machen. 

Nicht jeder der Waffen kauft will Menschen töten.


----------



## torstenhtr (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

@Sharpo:
Ich lese mehrere Falschaussagen.



> Angeln ist Tierquälerei. Diese Tierquälerei ist auf Grund des Tierschutzgesetzes erlaubt wenn diese aus einen vernünftigen Grund geschieht.


*Tierquälerei* ist kein juristischer Begriff gemäß dem deutschen TierSchG. Oft wird darunter eine Straftat laut §17 TierSchG verstanden. Das ist natürlich bei der guten fachlichen Praxis des Angelns sicherlich nicht der Fall (kein Töten ohne vernünftigen Grund / kein Hinzufügen von länger anhaltenden / sich wiederholenden erheblichen Schmerzen/Leiden / Rohheit).



> Tierquälerei zur Verwertung ist nicht verboten!


Ebenfalls inkorrekt. Lese §17 TierSchG, Tierquälerei ist grundsätzlich strafbar - der vernünftige Grund bezieht sich auf das Töten von Tieren. Anschaulich für dich: wäre es grundsätzlich nicht strafbar, wäre jedes Vorgehen auf einem Schlachthof zulässig, das ist natürlich nicht der Fall.

Die Frage ist, ob das Anleinen tatsächlich ein Verstoß gegen §17 TierSchG ist. Das müsste ein Gutachter klären. Umstritten ist u.a. die Schmerz- / Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen. Jedoch kennt das TierSchG auch den Begriff von  *Schäden*, siehe §1 - und kann als Ordnungswidrigkeit gemäß §18 sanktioniert werden, d.h. z.B. mit einem Bußgeld.


----------



## Inni (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



bastido schrieb:


> Das Angeln ist per se dazu geeignet den Gesundheitszustand eines Fisches zu beeinträchtigen und damit vermeidbar. Sobald man hier persönliche moralische und ethische Maßstäbe anlegt begibt man sich in große Argumentationsnot. Ich bin wie schon geschrieben froh, dass ordentliche Gerichte anscheinend mehr Blickwinkel zur Verfügung haben als manch Angler. Von mir aus, hängt sie höher, aber empört Euch dann nicht, wenn auch Eure Angel- oder Häterungsmethoden eingeschränkt oder verboten werden. Die berüchtigte und auch hier schon zitierte, Säge am Ast auf dem ich sitze.



Das Zitat, leider auch gekürzt und aus dem Kontext gerissen, bezieht sich auf das Hältern, nicht auf das Angeln.

Wenn sich manche *Angler* einfach mal an die Spielregeln halten würden, gäbe es sicher auch weniger Bedarf nach *Verschärfung der Regeln*. Und somit würde die oben von Dir erwähnte Säge gar nicht erst in Gang kommen. Wenn ich dann hier aber lese, das es Leute gibt, die den Wortlaut in der Gewässerverordnung nicht verstehen(oder wollen), ist das natürlich auch wieder Futter für die Säge. Der nächste Schritt ist dann ein Hälterungsverbot, weil die Angler die Regeln nicht *deuten* können. Bitter #c

In diesem Sinne bin ich voll bei euch, sehe es aber aus einem anderen Blickwinkel.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Sharpo:
> Ich lese mehrere Falschaussagen.
> 
> *Tierquälerei* ist kein juristischer Begriff gemäß dem deutschen TierSchG. Oft wird darunter eine Straftat laut §17 TierSchG verstanden. Das ist natürlich bei der guten fachlichen Praxis des Angelns sicherlich nicht der Fall (kein Töten ohne vernünftigen Grund / kein Hinzufügen von länger anhaltenden / sich wiederholenden erheblichen Schmerzen/Leiden / Rohheit).
> ...



Du hast mit dieser genaueren Ausführung natürlich Recht.

Ich habe es kurz auf den Punkt bringen wollen.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Hallo rheinfischer70,

das mit der Rutenanzahl ist bei uns in Bayern auf 2 beschränkt und zwar durch die AVFiG. Also vom Gesetzgeber her. Da kann kein Fischereirechtsinhaber o. Ä. etwas daran ändern. Möglicherweise ist das bei euch anders (16 Fischereigesetze, 16 Verordnungen).
Wenn bei uns jemand mit drei Ruten erwischt wird, der fliegt hochkantig aus dem Verein, denn das ist schon dummdreist und bis 3 sollte jeder eigentlich zählen können, da gibt es keine Ausrede oder Entschuldigung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

BVO in NDS z. B. 8 Ruten...


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Inni schrieb:


> Das Zitat, leider auch gekürzt und aus dem Kontext gerissen, bezieht sich auf das Hältern, nicht auf das Angeln.
> 
> Wenn sich manche *Angler* einfach mal an die Spielregeln halten würden, gäbe es sicher auch weniger Bedarf nach *Verschärfung der Regeln*. Und somit würde die oben von Dir erwähnte Säge gar nicht erst in Gang kommen. Wenn ich dann hier aber lese, das es Leute gibt, die den Wortlaut in der Gewässerverordnung nicht verstehen(oder wollen), ist das natürlich auch wieder Futter für die Säge. Der nächste Schritt ist dann ein Hälterungsverbot, weil die Angler die Regeln nicht *deuten* können. Bitter #c
> 
> In diesem Sinne bin ich voll bei euch, sehe es aber aus einem anderen Blickwinkel.



Das Problem sind nicht die Angler welche sich angeblich nicht an Gesetze halten.
Das Problem sind die Leute die meinen mit immer neuen Gesetzen anderen ihre Meinung, Einstellung und Idiologie aufzwingen zu müssen.

Bevor man das Anleinen von Welsen verurteilt und mit den Finger auf die Angler zeigt welche evtl. dafür eher Verständnis zeigen, wäre es doch angebrachter mal zu prüfen welchen Schaden dem Wels durch das Anleinen entsteht.
Und zwar idiologiefrei.

Danach kann man dann gerne auf diese Angler welche Welse anleinen mit dem Finger zeigen.

Zusätzlich sollte jeder Angler dann mal sein eigenes Verhalten betrachten...fängt schon mit Kleinigkeiten an.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



zander67 schrieb:


> Klar, der will den Wels bestimmt nur Gassi führen.#q
> 
> VG



Lass doch die billige Polemik sein, hast Du doch gar nicht nötig.
ich habe den möglichen Grund genannt.
Ob er Dir nun passt oder nicht...


----------



## KxKx2 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

BVO 8 Ruten und eine Wurfrute+ Senke.
Da kann man sich schon einmal verzählen:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

;-)) 
Jo, Senke und Wurfrute ja auch noch ;-)

War nur wegen lajos, der oft nen sehr eingeschränkt bayerischen Blick hat, ihm mal existierende, rechtlich einwandfreie und gültige andere Regelungen aufzuzeigen....


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Die Angler im BVO müssen 10 Arme haben.
Mutanten....oder multitaskingfähiger als die Bayern.  

Wäre mir schon lange zuviel..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> oder multitaskingfähiger als die Bayern.


ichschreibdazunixichschreibdazunixichschreibdazunixichschreibdazunix............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................​


----------



## gründler (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Ganz zu schweigen von Vereinen die ihren Mitgliedern noch zusätzlich Reusen und Aalleinen erlauben......

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



zander67 schrieb:


> Mir gehen nur irgendwann die ganzen Ausreden auf den Nerv.
> 
> Es ist doch so einfach.
> Man hält sich einfach an die schon reichlich vorhandenen Gesetze, Gewässerordnungen, Vorschriften usw.
> ...


Was nu? 
Willste Dich an Regeln halten oder nur "Schlupflöcher" nicht verlieren (ist Schlupfloch nicht auch gegen Regeln??) --
:q:q


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

*Für alle die so langsam den Überblick verlieren, eine kleine Zusammenfassung:*

- die dort *drei *nicht erlaubten Ruten…
- *5* Ruten statt *zwei*…
- es handelt sich hier wohl um *5* Ruten, also einer *3* wenn….
- insgesamt hatten sie *5* Ruten also einer *eine* zu viel….
- *6* Angelruten zu viel bei 2 Leuten….
- mit *7* Ruten (wo *4* erlaubt wären)….
- BVO *8 *Ruten und *eine Wurfrute* + Senke…
- Es wurden demnach *5 *Angeln je Angler beschlagnahmt….
- *10 *Ruten wenn jeder der beiden insgesamt *5* am Start hatte….

- 1 angeleinter lebender Waller….
- 1 angeleinter, gekehlter Waller….
- 3 lebende Köder….
- gehälterte lebend Köder….

- *ein Urteil….*
- 10 beschlagnahmte Rute…. 

- *xy* Angler die, welche *xy *Ansichten haben und sich hier auch noch gegenseitig zerfleischen….
- *xy Angelgegner, welche sich freuen hier mal wieder gefüttert zu werden…#q*


----------



## gründler (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> *
> - xy Angler die, welche xy Ansichten haben und sich hier auch noch gegenseitig zerfleischen….
> - xy Angelgegner, welche sich freuen hier mal wieder gefüttert zu werden…#q*


*

Diese taktik läuft seit Jahren und führt mehr und mehr zum Erfolg unserer Gegner,aber nur wenige merken welchen Grund diese taktik hat......

#h*


----------



## Schendo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Die Angeln bekommen leider nicht die Jugendgruppen, wir hatten mal ein Antrag gestellt in Königswahrta und der wurde abgelehnt mit dem Verweis das solche Sachen zerstört werden müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

offtopic an:


bastido schrieb:


> Was Du jetzt schreibst, *ist klassischer Fangneid *ausgerichtet an den eigenen Maßstäben, was ich nicht machen möchte sollen bitte auch die anderen nicht tun, denn die könnten ja mehr fangen.


Voooorsicht - Fangneid erklären einige ganz genau.....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322448
:g:g:g

offtopic aus...


----------



## UMueller (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Welch ein herrlicher Selbstzerfleischungsthread das hier ist.#d Sind Angler sich denn nie einig. Eingestellt wegen nur "geringer 
Schuld" ist doch gut für alle Angler.
Die Nichtbeachtung der Vereinsregeln jedoch sollte schon bestraft werden.In dem Fall mit einer Rute zuviel wäre ein Jahr Pause schon angebracht. Meine Meinung. 
Den Fischstreichlern hier empfehl ich das Angeln aufzugeben, denn einem Fisch Schaden zufügen geht ja garnicht.
Den anderen die Fische als tumbe Wesen ansehen empfehl ich ein deutliches "Mehr" an Achtung vor der Kreatur und diese mit der nötigen Vorsicht zu behandeln. Ich persönlich hab nichts gegen den lebenden Köfi. Einen Köfi jedoch lebend aufzuziehen #d da hörts bei mir dann auf mit dem Verständnis. Da versteh ich dann auch die Tierschützer.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Selten in einem Thread teilweise einen solchen Blödsinn gelesen nur um einen angeleinten Waller zu Rechtfertigen.

Leute die Gesetze sind eindeutig, egal wie ihr euch dreht und windet. 
Wer einen Waller fängt und ihn, bedingt durch seine Größe nicht nach den Vorgaben hältern/verwerten kann/will, der muß ihn "sofort" zurück setzen und nicht erst eine Nacht lang anbinden. Zum Glück wurde das jetzt in der HessFischV auch klar geregelt.

Wie man einen getöteten Fisch frisch hält ist dem Gesetzgeber egal. Da muß man sich halt selbst mal einen Kopf machen. Es gibt da genug möglichkeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

hier gehts aber gar nicht um Hessen ;-)))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Gewässerordnung ist nur Sache der Bewirtschafter, nicht der Gesetzgeber oder Behörden.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hier gehts aber gar nicht um Hessen ;-)))))))



Ein Interessantes Phänomen immer hier..

Der Schrei nach sich an Gesetze halten.

Nur die wenigstens bis eher gar keine Gesetze o. Verordnungen verbieten das Anleinen von Welsen. 
Oder schreiben im Umkehrschluss die Art des Hälterns vor.

Aber...haltet euch an die Gesetze und Verordnungen.


----------



## Inni (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hier gehts aber gar nicht um Hessen ;-)))))))



Nein, Sachsen, Zitat siehe Beitrag Nr99.

Thomas, Du bist mir noch eine Antwort schuldig. Da könntest Du mal einen konstruktiven Beitrag leisten :m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4619465&postcount=102


----------



## torstenhtr (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Zurück zum Thema:

Es gibt eine alternative Quelle, die Sächsische Zeitung, dort wurde der Fall ausführlicher dargestellt:

http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/fischer-sollen-lebende-koeder-eingesetzt-haben-3588066.html

Interessant hierbei:
* es gab bereits Strafbefehle seitens des Amtsgerichts
* Angeklagten hatten dagegen Widerspruch angemeldet, 
Richter hat Verfahren eingestellt, weil u.a. die "[..] festgesetzten Geldstrafen als „recht heftig“ erschienen [..]"


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Inni schrieb:


> Nein, Sachsen, Zitat siehe Beitrag Nr99.
> 
> Thomas, Du bist mir noch eine Antwort schuldig. Da könntest Du mal einen konstruktiven Beitrag leisten :m
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4619465&postcount=102


Steht doch alles schon drin:
Gewässerordnung ist rechtlich Privatsache zwischen Vertragspartnern und nix Offizielles wie Gesetz und Verordnung.
Was verstehste da nicht?


----------



## Inni (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Auf was sich dieser Beitrag bezieht. Finde da keinen Zusammenhang zu dem davor geschriebenen. Daher die Frage


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



zander67 schrieb:


> Die Rahmenbedingungen schafft der Gesetzgeber.


Das macht der Gesetzgeber für ALLE Verträge, von Miete bis Autokauf.

Also auch bei Kauf von Angelerlaubnis.

Trotzdem ist eine Gewässerordnung in keinster Art und Weise Gesetz oder Verordnung oder dem gleich zu setzen.

Sondern eben nur Vertragsbestandteil zwischen den Parteien Bewirtschafter und Angler.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Hallo,

und genau diese Klientel von Anglern, um die es hier geht, sind der Grund, dass bei uns im Verein (und auch in vielen anderen Vereinen) die frühere großzügige Erteilung von Gastkarten drastisch zurückgefahren wurde und zwar nur noch für bestimmte Gewässer und nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds. Solche Angler will doch keiner an seinen Gewässern.
Mich wundert es nur, dass sich manche Leute wundern, dass Angelvereine meist sehr zurückhaltend mit der Ausgabe von Gastkarten sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und genau diese Klientel von Anglern, um die es hier geht, sind der Grund, dass bei uns im Verein (und auch in vielen anderen Vereinen) die frühere großzügige Erteilung von Gastkarten drastisch zurückgefahren wurde und zwar nur noch für bestimmte Gewässer und nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds. Solche Angler will doch keiner an seinen Gewässern.
> Mich wundert es nur, dass sich manche Leute wundern, dass Angelvereine meist sehr zurückhaltend mit der Ausgabe von Gastkarten sind.
> ...


Klassischer Schuss ins Knie ..


Haste nicht gelesen im Artikel, dass der Angeklagte seit 1986 im Angelverein ist seit etwa zehn Jahren zum Angeln an den Stausee in Quitzdorf kommt????


----------



## Sneep (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Hallo,

von wegen Privatsache.

Es gibt 2 §§  zur Fischwilderei.
§ 293 greift bei Fischen  ohne Genehmigung (Angelkarte)

§294 beschäftigt sich mit Anglern, die grundsätzlich fischereiberechtigt sind, diese Berechtigung aber überschreiten.

Sind 2 Ruten erlaubt, ich fische aber mit 5 Ruten dann sind 3 Ruten nicht durch die Genehmigung zum Fischen abgedeckt. Folglich verletze ich mit 3 Ruten fremdes Fischrecht.
Eine Fischwilderei nach 294 ist aber kein Offizialdelikt und wird nur auf Antrag des Rechteinhabers oder des Pächters verfolgt.

Das ist nur dann Privatsache, wenn der Verein es versäumt Anzeige zu erstatten.
Vielen Vereinen ist nicht bekannt, dass bei Verstößen der eigenen Mitglieder eine Anzeige erforderlich ist.

snEEp


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von wegen Privatsache.
> 
> ...



Die Fischwilderei trifft nur auf Fische in Gewässern zu, die herrenlos  sind. Bei Privatgewässern und Teichen handelt es sich bei dem  unerlaubten Fang von Fischen nicht um Fischwilderei, sondern um Diebstahl nach § 242 StGB.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



zander67 schrieb:


> Fairer Weise musst Du aber auch noch sagen, dass im Osten nicht "der Verein" ein Gewässer bewirtschaftet, sondern das man als DAV (LAVB) Mitglied eine Vielzahl von Gewässer beangeln darf, die räumlich weit auseinander liegen können.
> 
> VG





Irrtum...

oder anders ausgedrückt...ein Landesverband ist rechtlich gesehen ein Verein...e.V.
also ein Verein genauso wie der kleine Dorfverein..selbe rechte und selbe pflichten..
kein Unterschied.
Somit ist der Bewirtschafter ein Verein.

So und nach meinem Kenntnissstand..sind eure Gewässer keine DAv Gewässer sondern gepachtet von den LFV ..e.V...welche sich untereinander geeinigt haben Länderübegreifend gemeinsam Fischereigenehmigungen zu erteilen.
Dies geschieht in einer gemeinsamen Erlaubniskarte.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es nur, dass sich manche Leute wundern, dass Angelvereine meist sehr zurückhaltend mit der Ausgabe von Gastkarten sind.



Nana..manchmal aber aus den umgekehrten als von dir angegebenen Gründen.

Oder Sinnbildlich..wer es gewohnt ist,regelmäßig im kleinen bewährten Kreis einen draufzumachen,lädt sich keine möglichen Abstinenzler oder  Spaßbremsen als Gäste ein.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Ah ok..so war dies gemeint.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Hallo,

na ja, wenn ich die Kommentare einiger (Insider)Forumsteilnehmer so analysiere war der Schuss ins Knie doch nicht so klassisch, da man die Vereinstrukturen nicht so einfach vergleichen kann.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



> Aufgrund dieses Vorfalls bin ich dafür, dass Vereinsmitglieder nicht  mehr an ihren Gewässern angeln dürfen bzw. nur in Begleitung absolut  Ortsfremder.


Die ortsfremden Angler haben gegen die Regeln verstoßen und wurden von den Einheimischen erwischt.

Also macht es doch mehr Sinn, wenn Ortsfremde nur in Begleitung Einheimscher angeln dürfen, so wie bei Lajos im Verein.

Aber ich verstehe eh  so einige Aussagen hier nicht so ganz.;+


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe eh  so einige Aussagen hier nicht so ganz.;+



Hallo,

mach Dir nichts draus, ich auch nicht. Aber ich werde mal meine Schwiegertochter bei Gelegenheit befragen, die ist Lektorin und wenn die auch nicht durchblickt, liegt es nicht an uns.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## oldhesse (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Schönen Gruß an dieser Stelle dann.

meine 2 cents:
Viel zu günstig für die beiden Herren ausgefallen. Der in der SZ Online zu lesende Bericht lässt für mich die Schlussfolgerung zu, dass hier mit klaren Kopf und zu wiederholten Male gegen die Regeln verstoßen wurde. Das Diskussionspotential zu der (Un)Tat ist erfrischend groß. Von - das tut den Welsen gut sich am Seil zu erholen - bis hin zum - lebende Köderfische sind zwar verboten aber immer noch noch toll - ist auf jedenfall lesenswert. Hauptsache den Fischereischein im Original dabei haben, jungs. 

Für mich hätten die beiden 5 Jahre erst einmal zusätzlich noch den Fischereischein eingezogen bekommen müssen.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Schönen Gruß an dieser Stelle dann.
> 
> meine 2 cents:
> Viel zu günstig für die beiden Herren ausgefallen. Der in der SZ Online zu lesende Bericht lässt für mich die Schlussfolgerung zu, dass hier mit klaren Kopf und zu wiederholten Male gegen die Regeln verstoßen wurde. Das Diskussionspotential zu der (Un)Tat ist erfrischend groß. Von - das tut den Welsen gut sich am Seil zu erholen - bis hin zum - lebende Köderfische sind zwar verboten aber immer noch noch toll - ist auf jedenfall lesenswert. Hauptsache den Fischereischein im Original dabei haben, jungs.
> ...




Interessant ist es auch zu lesen was einige User in den Aussagen anderer User hinein interpretieren oder welchen Schuh diesen anderen Usern angezogen wird.
Da kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Abfälle schrieb:


> Jeder der klar bei Verstand ist rotiert bei so einem Verhalten. #q



Stimmt..dieses "hängt sie höher",ist echt  zum rotieren.


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Schönen Gruß an dieser Stelle dann.
> 
> meine 2 cents:
> Viel zu günstig für die beiden Herren ausgefallen. Der in der SZ Online zu lesende Bericht lässt für mich die Schlussfolgerung zu, dass hier mit klaren Kopf und zu wiederholten Male gegen die Regeln verstoßen wurde. Das Diskussionspotential zu der (Un)Tat ist erfrischend groß. Von - das tut den Welsen gut sich am Seil zu erholen - bis hin zum - lebende Köderfische sind zwar verboten aber immer noch noch toll - ist auf jedenfall lesenswert. Hauptsache den Fischereischein im Original dabei haben, jungs.
> ...



Ja, und noch zwei Jahre Knast #q

Meine fresse, kommt mal wieder runter .


----------



## Sharpo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Würde mich ja interessieren was für Vergehen in das Urteil einflossen.  :q


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



> Würde mich ja interessieren was für Vergehen in das Urteil einflossen.  :q



Urteil gab es ja nicht, sondern eine Einstellung des Verfahrens gegen Auflage.


----------



## oldhesse (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Interessant ist es auch zu lesen was einige User in den Aussagen anderer User hinein interpretieren oder welchen Schuh diesen anderen Usern angezogen wird.
> Da kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen.



Verstehe... noch eine frage....mit welcher hand fasst man sich eigentlich noch an den Kopf während man gerade 5 Angeln neu mit lebenden Köfis bestückt. Scheinst dich ja auszukennen


Sorry, aber du bist ein besonders wertvoller Angler...lächerlich.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Verstehe... noch eine frage....mit welcher hand fasst man sich eigentlich noch an den Kopf während man gerade 5 Angeln neu mit lebenden Köfis bestückt. Scheinst dich ja auszukennen
> 
> 
> Sorry, aber du bist ein besonders wertvoller Angler...lächerlich.




Beitrag 41 von Taxidermist passt hier bestens.


----------



## oldhesse (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Beitrag 41 von Taxidermist passt hier bestens.



Meine Empfehlung an dich....Les mal Beitrag 179


----------



## KxKx2 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Also ich hätte den Richter gesagt, das ich mit dem Waller nur Gassi gehen wollte und ihn deswegen angebunden habe. Er hätte bestimmt vollstes Verständnis dafür gehabt:m:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Der Richter hat so oder so nur eine geringe Schuld gesehen und deswegen eingestellt..


----------



## KxKx2 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Genau#6 so schaut es aus:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Gekehlter, aber lebender Wels zum Schutz am Seil in Wasser vor Fuchs.

Muss man hier noch diskutieren ? :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

nö, der Richter hats ja erkannt:
Geringe Schuld - einstellen


----------



## Sharpo (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Also ich hätte den Richter gesagt, das ich mit dem Waller nur Gassi gehen wollte und ihn deswegen angebunden habe. Er hätte bestimmt vollstes Verständnis dafür gehabt:m:q:q:q:q:q:q



:g ich weiss ehrlich nicht was es da zu lachen gibt. 
Es gibt kein Gesetz welches das Anleinen eines Fisches verbietet.
Auch wurde noch kein Angler für das Anleinen eines Welses verurteilt. Sämtliche Urteile gibt es nur in Verbindung mit Trophäenangeln und Fotosession.

Und ob nun das Anleinen alleine als Tierquälerei zählt....?...oder mit der Begründung der Frischehaltung bei späterer Verwertung legal ist?
Gibt kein Urteil dazu. 

Der ein oder andere mag es verwerflich finden. 
Seine Meinung, seine Idiologie.....für andere ist Angeln an sich Tierquälerei und gehört verboten.....Angler in den Knast  etc..

Ich persönlich sehe im fachgerechten Anleinen (zur späteren Verwertung und NICHT für eine Fotosession) kein grösseres Vergehen als Hälterung im Setzkescher....im Schlauchbeutel oder Eimer.
Oder im C&R

@Thomas..

eben geringe Schuld.
So gross muss das Vergehen also ..Anleinen, zuviele Angeln und lebende Köderfische nicht gewesen sein.
Oder halt nicht "beweisbar".....weil die Aufseher zu dämlich waren?
Aber das mit den Beweisen hatten wir ja auch schon mal...

Ist ja eher eine Frage wem der Richter glaubt.

Um 1 Uhr Nachts mit dem Boot raus und Grundmontage der Angler eingeholt..
Muss ja ein flacher Tümpel gewesen sein...so das man die Schnur gefunden hat.

Oder Posenangler? Müssen aber weit geworfen haben so das ein Ruderboot nicht gehört und gesehen wurde..

Hätte gerne die Begründung erfahren..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nö, der Richter hats ja erkannt:
> Geringe Schuld - einstellen



Und damit als letzte Instanz aller erdlicher Wahrnehmung nicht antastbar ? Ich kann auch Urteile zitieren die danach in der Luft zerrissen wurden. Ich sehe das nicht als " in Stein" gemeißelt.

Ich finde es einfach peinlich. Die Glaubwürdigkeit der Fraktion Angler wird hier doch nachhaltig geschädigt. Wenn ich das jemandem aus meinem Bekanntenkreis erzähle....Toter Fisch an Seil wegen Fuchs. :vik: Ich glaube jedes gesunde Gehirn registriert da einige Widersprüche.


----------



## gründler (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Wenn die Abgespannt haben und je nach art der Montage geht das mit nachgucken (dann haben sie auch selbst ein Boot gehabt).

Beim Stein und Abreißleine wird es nicht so einfach,weil das kriegt der Angler mit, rennt evtl. zur peitsche und kloppt an,am anderen ende bölkt jemand unter Umständen mit nen paar großen Haken in der Hand/Arm......... 

Je nach Montage ist also das nachgucken möglich.

|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn die Abgespannt haben und je nach art der Montage geht das mit nachgucken (dann haben sie auch selbst ein Boot gehabt).
> 
> Beim Stein und Abreißleine wird es nicht so einfach,weil das kriegt der Angler mit, rennt evtl. zur peitsche und kloppt an,am anderen ende bölkt jemand unter Umständen mit nen paar großen Haken in der Hand/Arm.........
> 
> ...



Nachts um ca. 1 Uhr? Im September ist es nicht gerade hell um diese Uhrzeit..

Ich will denen nix unterstellen...aber der Richter wird seinen Grund haben die Angler mit geringer Schuld zu entlassen.....und dies bestimmt nicht alleine wegen den eingezogenen Angelruten..

Wie gesagt...hätte gerne die Begründung gelesen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Toter Fisch an Seil...ist kein Widerspruch.
> Und nicht strafbar.
> 
> Das waren Infos aus einem "Zeitungsartikel"...ob die so korrekt sind?
> ...



Ich hab mir 10 Seiten durchgelesen, dort hieß es er lebte, sollte wieder frei gelassen werden, andere User schrieben wegen Schutz vor Fuchs. ( Aber den Fisch noch verzehren dann ? )

Mir kommt die Geschichte einfach Unglaubwürdig rüber und mir fehlen Fakten. Geringfügige Schuld bedeutet ja Schuld, aber insgesamt doch lächerlich. [edit by Admin - nicht bei uns,siehe Regeln]


----------



## gründler (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja...Boot auf See und Köder rausgeholt? Nachts?
> Unbemerkt von den Anglern?




Ja bei einer in der Hauptschnur oder Stöckchen eingeknotete Reißleine und Pose darunter geht das.
Man fährt zur Pose und hebt die Montage darunter an.Die Reißleine liegt ja über Wasser und ist fest fixiert.

Hat man nun kein Knicki in der Pose kriegt man das als Besitzer der Rute nicht mit das jemand das Vorfach anhebt.



|wavey:


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Hallo,



> Hat man nun kein Knicki in der Pose kriegt man das als Besitzer der Rute nicht mit



Selbst mit Knicki bekäme man das nicht mit, wenn am im Bivy schläft.


----------



## gründler (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Selbst mit Knicki bekäme man das nicht mit, wenn am im Bivy schläft.




Kann sein,ich schlafe nie wenn ich Nachtangeln gehe,egal auf was.

#h


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eingestellt wg. "geringer Schuld": Lebender Köfi und Waller anleinen*

Hallo,

das glaub ich dir gerne.

Gibt aber genügend andere Beispiele aus der "Szene", denen drückt dann schon der Alkoholpegel irgendwann die Augen zu.

Keine Ahnung ob das hier der Fall war.

Da sie aber den Begriff "überfallartig" als Verteidigung verwendet haben, scheinen sie ja von der ganzen Aktion inkl. Anmarsch von 5 Mann nicht ganz soviel mitgekriegt zu haben.

Bin aber der Meinung, dass es nicht klügste Aktion war, das ganze vor Gericht zu klären.


----------

